# MOSES LAKE SUPERSHOW



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THIS WAS A GREAT SHOW LAST YEAR AND IT WILL BE BIGGER AND BETTER THIS YEAR. WE NEED ALL THE NORTHWEST RIDERS TO BE IN FULL FORCE. WE ARE BRINGING LOWRIDING BACK. IT WILL NOT FALL OFF. 

LOWCOS C.C. IS GOING TO TAKE A TEN CAR HAULER TO LOTS OF SHOWS THIS YEAR. WE ARE DOING OUR PART TO HELP KEEP OUR SPORT ALIVE. WE ALREADY HAVE COMMITMENTS FROM SEVERAL BIG CLUBS DOING THE SAME FOR OUR SHOW. JUST RECENTLY ADDED SHOWTIME TO THE LIST OF RSVP. THANK YOU SHOWTIME. 

WE THINK IF WE ALL RIDE TOGETHER, THE SHOWS WILL START TO CRACK AGAIN. 


SPICE 1 WILL BE PERFORMING AS WELL AS MR. RAGS AND CH0KIE.
MOSES LAKE...INDOORS (2 BUILDINGS), GRASS SHOW AREA, MUSICAL GUESTS ON A REAL STAGE, VENDORS BOOTHS (SIGN UP EARLY), HOP CONTEST (CASH PAYOUT), MISS LOWCOS (TAKING BIKINI PICS), AND LOTS MORE....

LAST YEAR PIC....


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GRUMPY, ElChingon


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

NICE!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

http://www.lowcoscarclub.com/ CLICK LINK

http://www.lowcoscarclub.com/
http://www.lowcoscarclub.com/
http://www.lowcoscarclub.com/
http://www.lowcoscarclub.com/
http://www.lowcoscarclub.com/
http://www.lowcoscarclub.com/
http://www.lowcoscarclub.com/
http://www.lowcoscarclub.com/


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

uffin: good times in Moses Lake


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Feb 24 2008, 03:00 PM~10018528
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this is a great pic. that was good times


----------



## peter g. martinez (Apr 18, 2007)

Just letting you know you're always welcomed to Fresno Ca.


----------



## peter g. martinez (Apr 18, 2007)

Thee Indivisuals 31st Annual Custom Car Show and Hop - June 8th 2008
Fresno Fairgrounds - Ya I've been around along time doing my shows !
Prez. Pete Martinez - AKA EL WOLFMAN -


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter g. martinez_@Feb 24 2008, 03:59 PM~10018858
> *Thee Indivisuals 31st Annual Custom Car Show and Hop - June 8th 2008
> Fresno Fairgrounds - Ya I've been around along time doing my shows !
> Prez. Pete Martinez - AKA EL WOLFMAN -
> *



THANKS FOR THE INFO


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Great show last year! Should be there again this year.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Feb 24 2008, 06:14 PM~10019701
> *Great show last year!  Should be there again this year.
> *



Yakima Olive Garden may 4th

Bellingham show is May 18th 

SEWARD PARK SEATTLE MAY 26TH

LOWCOS JUNE 22ND MOSES LAKE....

LOWCOS JULY 20TH SPOKANE 

Showtime end of July date TBA

Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center. LOWRIDER MAG

Lowcos Yakima chapter
Aug 23- Yakima- Yak Lowcos Chapter bbq Fullbrite park. 12-5

Aug 24th Tenetive date BLVD ENT. Yakima Speedway

PURO LOCOS AUG 30TH 

Individuals car club is holding a show and car hop it will be better than the first.
THE TIME AND PLACE ARE TBA ASAP. THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

CASA COLIMA RESTAURANTS (HILLSBORO))AND EL CHINGON WILL HAVE THE FIRST CAR AND HOP SHOW SOMETIME IN JUNE(( 1ST OR SECOND SATURDAY OF JUNE)),,PARKING LOT CAN HOLD UP TO 90 CARS PLUS SPOT FOR THE HOP,,MONEY CA$H FOR HOP AND AWARDS FOR SHOW CARS,,WILL HAVE OPEN CATEGORIES,,SO ALL CARS ARE WELCOME,,EVEN IMPORTS AND TRUCKS!!STAY TUNNED


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 24 2008, 09:25 PM~10021397
> *CASA COLIMA RESTAURANTS (HILLSBORO))AND EL CHINGON WILL HAVE THE FIRST CAR AND HOP SHOW SOMETIME IN JUNE(( 1ST OR SECOND SATURDAY OF JUNE)),,PARKING LOT CAN HOLD UP TO 90 CARS PLUS SPOT FOR THE HOP,,MONEY CA$H FOR HOP AND AWARDS FOR SHOW CARS,,WILL HAVE OPEN CATEGORIES,,SO ALL CARS ARE WELCOME,,EVEN IMPORTS AND TRUCKS!!STAY TUNNED
> *



nice to know.thanks


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

ILL BE THERE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 25 2008, 07:54 PM~10029122
> *:cheesy:
> *


Hey guess what?




















































Your buying.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 26 2008, 12:20 AM~10031846
> *Hey guess what?
> Your buying.
> *



u r right sir. I am buying all the free tacos they give me.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

were there bigg dogg..


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Feb 26 2008, 10:56 AM~10033826
> *were there bigg dogg..
> *


cooooooooooool


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

iam tryin to make it this year,last year my credit card got denied when i went to gas up to leave  hopein the 63 will be done i just have to get the trunk moldings and interior done so if anyone knows a quality upholtery shop at a good price let me know.. :biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

you already know


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Feb 26 2008, 09:56 AM~10033826
> *were there bigg dogg..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Feb 27 2008, 12:06 AM~10039987
> *:biggrin:
> *


i like you contagious cats stilo. :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

contagious, vamos a tomar y fumar otra vez? uffin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Feb 27 2008, 10:15 PM~10047227
> *contagious, vamos a tomar y fumar otra vez? uffin:
> *


yeee


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Feb 27 2008, 09:02 PM~10045867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fo sho. :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

it's lookin like there will be alot of people there.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Feb 29 2008, 10:00 AM~10058160
> *
> fo sho. :biggrin:
> *


orale pues uffin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL B THERE WITH A LOT MORE RIDES THIS YEAR IT WAZ A GOOD SHOW LAST YEAR AND THA DRIVE WASN'T THAT BAD


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

KENDOGG WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 2 2008, 06:43 PM~10072311
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL B THERE WITH A LOT MORE RIDES THIS YEAR  IT WAZ A GOOD SHOW LAST YEAR AND THA DRIVE WASN'T THAT BAD
> *



great. it is gonna b crackin this year. two indoor buildings will help out alot.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Mar 2 2008, 06:51 PM~10072360
> *KENDOGG WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!
> *



cant wait to have u there. it's worth the trip.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 2 2008, 06:43 PM~10072311
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL B THERE WITH A LOT MORE RIDES THIS YEAR  IT WAZ A GOOD SHOW LAST YEAR AND THA DRIVE WASN'T THAT BAD
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 3 2008, 01:06 PM~10077704
> *:thumbsup:
> *


i like your styile


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 4 2008, 10:35 AM~10085408
> *i like your styile
> *


Get off my jock.


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT for lowcos puttin on 2 shows...


----------



## ANONYMOUS_USER (Mar 5, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

i'll be there.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

LOWCOS IS BRINGIN SPICE 1 TO MOSES LAKE FOR THE SHOW. SO ALL OF YOU 187 FANS HAD BETTER BE THERE.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 10 2008, 08:38 AM~10133062
> *LOWCOS IS BRINGIN SPICE 1 TO MOSES LAKE FOR THE SHOW.  SO ALL OF YOU 187 FANS HAD BETTER BE THERE.
> *


uffin: TTT for the LOWCOS!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

this should be a great show


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

this should be a great show


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

The eastbay gangsta!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Mar 10 2008, 10:06 PM~10139664
> *The eastbay gangsta!!! :biggrin:
> *



you know it


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 11 2008, 01:56 PM~10143611
> *you know it
> *


YEE


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

word has it your bringin out a back bumper elco!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Mar 12 2008, 06:15 PM~10154164
> *word has it your bringin out a back bumper elco!!
> *



THERES NO WORD OF ANYTHING YET


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

U GUYZ HAVE A FLYER YET


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 13 2008, 04:16 PM~10161523
> *U GUYZ HAVE A FLYER YET
> *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 13 2008, 04:16 PM~10161523
> *U GUYZ HAVE A FLYER YET
> *


JUST ABOU DONE WIT IT HUH NICK?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

SPICE 1 IN THE MUTHAFUCKIN HOUSE JUNE 22ND


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 10 2008, 09:38 AM~10133062
> *LOWCOS IS BRINGIN SPICE 1 TO MOSES LAKE FOR THE SHOW.  SO ALL OF YOU 187 FANS HAD BETTER BE THERE.
> *


i like your style grumpy


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 13 2008, 08:36 PM~10163523
> *JUST ABOU DONE WIT IT HUH NICK?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WWWWW


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 18 2008, 01:32 PM~10198398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Lookin Good so Far Grumpy, Whats the info on the hopp? Rules and cash same as last year ?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*MOSES LAKE HOP RULES 2008*

LOWCOS CAR CLUB
2007 HOP CONTEST
OFFICIAL RULES
(APPLIES TO ALL SHOWS SPONSORED BY LOWCOS CAR CLUB AND STREETSTARS DVD)

1. Registration: All entries must completely and accurately fill-out registration forms and pay fees at designated area. Registration for all shows is done on the morning of the event.
2. Failure to comply with a LOWCOS judge’s request at any time is unsportsmanlike conduct and grounds for disqualification. Unsportsmanlike conduct by entrant or any member of his crew in the registration, pit, staging area, show grounds or hopping arena is grounds for disqualification of contestant from that show and entrant forfeits prize (if any) from that show. Unsportsmanlike conduct deemed as "cheating" by the judges shall be grounds for disqualification.
3. All vehicles must “hop”.
4. LOWCOS inspection teams and hopping officials/judges’ decisions are made in their sole discretion and are final with respect to all matters relating to the Competition and these rules. Judges, and if applicable, Fire Marshall shall also have final judgment on all safety issues, even if not stated in these Rules. Rules are subject to modification at discretion of the judges for safety reasons or to preserve the integrity of the Competition. By entering the Competition, entrant agrees to be bound by these Rules and the decisions of the judges. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of official/judges.
5. All vehicles must have the same original frame throughout the year or must re-qualify as a new car. A vehicle’s body may be replaced with exact same make and model.
6. Cars must be complete with all factory parts securely fastened, straight and unaltered including, body and quarter panels, fenders, bumpers, grille, headlights, roll pans, hood, trunk, doors, seats, etc. Rear seat and roof are optional.replacement. A judge may issue a warning for any of these violations. Judge may stop round if any parts fall off vehicle (i.e.; bumpers).
7. Only entry vehicle is allowed in pit area. Registration closes one hour before the published gate opening time. 8. A vehicle may hop in only one class and cannot hop and show.
9. All vehicles must have gas cap in place and tightened. LOWCOS officials can disqualify a vehicle at any time for safety reasons, including but not limited to fuel or excessive oil leakage or a broken hose spraying oil upwards. Radical Hoppers are allowed to use a secured fuel cell.
10. Rolling hopping outside the competition area before, during or after the event shall disqualify contestant from that show.
11. Vehicles must also have a complete operating engine, radiator, water pump, hoses, fan, transmission, rear end and operating brakes (“safety” reasons) except for radical dance classes. Engine mounts may be made of solid steel. All vehicles must hop on 13- or 14-inch steel wire wheels-no mixed sizes. Wheels that are 15 inch or larger are not permitted. Maximum tire size: 185/75x14 radial or bias-ply, which must have manufacturer marking of actual tire size on the sidewall. No mixed sizes, or cross-reference replacements allowed period except for 5.20 or 5.60 only. All four tires must be same-size radial ply or bias ply, no mixed plys. Maximum tire height is 27 ½ -inches. Maximum difference between front and back tire height is ½ inch. Tire measurements may be taken at inspection, in pit or after event. No re-capped or “homemade tires”. Tires must have original manufacture markings and part numbers. Same tire brand recommended for all 4 tires.
12. For the front - accumulator type pumps are allowed. Air or other gases in pump tanks are allowed. No other such accumulator devices are allowed. No compressed air or gas bottles / tanks allowed in vehicles.
13. Under-hood batteries must be secured, and cannot be connected to the hydraulics.
14. All vehicles must be driven into the hopping arena by the engine’s power (unless prohibited by facility) except for radical classes. Pushing in, or using any other means such as the starter motor, disqualifies the cars round. After round, car can be pushed out if not operable.
15. Only the switchman and trunk man are allowed entrance with vehicle to hopping arena. Vehicle owner is responsible and may be disqualified if more than two (2) persons enter with vehicle. All adjustments must be made prior to entering arena (except for connecting ground). A KEY MUST BEIN THE TRUNK LOCK. Trunk must remain closed while in hopping arena and trunk man must stay one step from car during round, except for emergencies. Opening trunk, including for emergencies, ends car’s round.
16. To begin round, switchman must tell judges “Ready!” Any car movement after that starts round. No exceptions!
17. Switchman must stand outside the car with door closed and have hopping cord with one (1) switch in all hopping classes. No remote control devices or capacitors allowed.
18. Once an entrant’s name and number has been called, entrant has two (5) minutes to answer the call and start hopping. Failure to start hopping within (5) minutes of the call shall result in a disqualification from the round. An official timekeeper who shall be appointed by the Head Judge shall do timing.
19. Prior to commencement of a round, a secondary inspection may take place in the arena. In addition, LOWCOS or the judges may require an inspection after the competition has ended. No competing vehicle is allowed to leave the venue prior to Judges’ approval.
20. The winner in all classes (and the person who receives the prize money) is the vehicle owner or person’s name on entry form, not the switchman.
21. No four-wheel-drive car or truck hoppers allowed.
22. Truck frame and or suspension or open box classifies vehicle as a truck.
23. No other modifications or alterations to vehicle or setup are allowed except those specifically covered in these rules!
24. These Car Hop General & Safety Rules may be modified, as deemed necessary by the judges (or Fire Marshals) in order to maintain the safety and integrity of the competition.
25. At the discretion of LOWCOS or the judges, violation of any rules herein may be cause for disqualification for any prize, expulsion from current event and/or a ban on future events.
26. THREE (3) entries makes a class. If there are two (2) or fewer entries in a class, an aggressive effort is expected WITH PARTIAL PAYOUT. “Sandbagging” or “Potato Chipping” will not be tolerated and may result in future sanctions or disqualifications.
27. Prizes: A First Prize will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00. Classes are as follows: Single Pump Car Hop, Double Pump Car Hop, LUXURY HOP(SINGLE AND DOUBLE) and Radical Hop. In the event of a tie, contestants will not split the prize; there will be “Hop-offs”. For example, if two competitors tie for First, they will nose up. (LUXURY CLASS IS VEHICLES 1976 AND NEWER)
Car Hopping Rules
The following rules apply to Single-Pump and Double-Pump Car Hop Classes.
1. The Car Hop General & Safety Rules are incorporated by reference herein. By entering this Contest, entrant agrees to be bound by these rules and the decisions of the judges.
2. Car’s lift height will be judged from the bottom of its measured front tire.
3. A car with one pump to the front is considered a single-pump; any car with two pumps to the front a double-pump, including luxury cars. Maximum two pumps to the rear in either class; no extra pumps allowed. All pumps must be visible and accessible for inspection. Front pump tank size must not be larger than 11.5”X 6” with ¼” maximum thickness for steel tanks. Rear pumps must have standard size (maximum size 9x5 3/4-inch) and thickness (maximum 1/16-inch) tanks. No square tanks allowed. Only two cylinders front and two cylinders rear. PUMPS can be mounted anywhere. BUMPER MUST LAYOUT TO 16".
4. Limit on batteries: (10) for single-pump, (14) for double-pump. All batteries must be visible, attached to car and connected. Limit on battery size/weight: Group 31 (or 31 Stud); 70 pounds each. Limit on base and rack materials: base material may not exceed 2x2x1/4-inch box tube; rack material may not exceed 2x2x1/4-inch angle iron. Rack(s) may have only one layer squared out. Total of all material in setup (including pump, battery and solenoid racks, brackets and mounts, but not battery tie downs) for single-pump: cannot exceed 18 running feet of angle iron and 18 running feet of square tubing; for double-pump: cannot exceed 25 feet of angle iron and 25 running feet of square tubing. Battery tie downs: decided by the discretion of LOWCOS judge. No bottom plates allowed. Car must have emergency battery kill device. Vise grips not allowed.
5. The rear suspension components including, trailing arms, rear shocks and springs must be mounted on their original mounting positions. Bushings on rear shocks, trailing arms, sway bars, banana bars, leaf springs and all A-arms must be new or in good shape. No bolts used for extensions on any control arm, trailing arms or rear shocks. Bolts must be stock or direct replacement length and weight. No bent bolts or suspension control arms allowed. Trailing arms can be reinforced. Rear Shocks are optional. Upper and lower shock mounts must be original. Rear shock mounting brackets may not be altered only reinforced. When rear end is fully locked up, rear shock length or distance between mounts cannot exceed 30 inches for single pump class, 35 inches for double pump Impalas and 34 inches for double pump luxury cars. No cuts or modifications to the rear end including notching the frame or cross members, with these exceptions: Single and double-pump cars have no limitations on pan-hard bar (sway bar) and dual ‘banana bars’ optional. No bending allowed on ‘banana’ bar. Maximum of half (1/2) inch shim allowed on ‘banana’ bar mount. Single Pump may extend or shorten ‘banana bar’ / upper trailing arms up to one (1) inch. Double Pump may extend or shorten ‘banana’ bar up to six (6) inches and lower trailing arms up to three (3) inches. Cylinder mounts cannot exceed the frame. Cylinder mounts may be attached to trailing arms, but must be located in center of spring cup (not to exceed 2 inches high). Spring cup must be attached to trailing arm. Coil-over cylinders are allowed on single-pump and double-pump cars. All nuts and bolts on front and rear suspension including, shocks, trailing arms, sway bars and banana bar must be original or direct OE replacement. No bent, swapped, flipped or relocation of any mounts, trailing arms, A-arm mounts, body mounts, engine mounts, banana arm mounts, transmission mounts, sway bar mounts, rear shock mounts, axle mounts or center support mounts. No relocation of banana arm frame rail or bending, modification, etc. Rear axle may not be modified, bent, twisted or stretched. No body lift kits allowed. Body mounts must be rubber and fastened securely with no gaps between body mount and frame.
6. The Front suspension components including, A-arms, springs mounts, and cross member must be mounted on their original mounting positions.
7. Upper A-arms can be extended up to (3) inches. Lower A-arms can be reinforced with material up to 1/4-inch thick.
8. No lead, sand or other weight may be added to car or frame, except frame reinforcement, using one layer of material not to exceed 3/8-inch thick. Mounts and brackets cannot be removed before reinforcing frame. Frame must have inspection holes from the pivot point back and have no gaps between frame and reinforcement.
9. All cars must have the original or larger cubic inch engine and transmission (V8, 6) or direct replacement for that year and model.
10. Rear wheel wells cannot be altered. Judges to determine if factory lengths have been altered may measure vehicle length and wheelbase.
11. Trunks must be able to be opened quickly when necessary. Judges may inspect vehicle again at any time before, during or after the competition.
12. All cars may notch rear frame rail for upper trailing arm’s clearance only.
13. . Ears on rear axle can be reinforced. No other modifications.
Radical Hop Class
The following rules apply to the Radical Hop Class:
MUST LAYOUT TO 20" BOTTOM OF BUMPER. NO WEIGHT OF ANY KIND. SINGLE SWITCH
ACTION ONLY. NO GETTING STUCK.
Hop your ass off because radical means crazy shit that doesn't apply to normal classes so have fun.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

MOSES LAKE LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW
JUNE 22, 2008

LOCATION: MOSES LAKE FAIRGROUNDS
3953 Airway Drive NE Moses Lake, Washington 98837
CHECK-IN: 8:30AM-NOON
ENTRY FEES: SHOW CAR $35
HOP CONTEST $50
LOWRIDER BIKE $25
PAYOUTS: BEST OF SHOW CAR $250
BEST OF SHOW TRUCK $250
SINGLE HOP $500
DOUBLE HOP $500
RADICAL HOP $500
EXHIBITION NOSE UP $$$ ON THE HOOD
DIRECTIONS:
If you are traveling on Interstate 90 Westbound: Exit 179 onto Highway 17 northbound to the northwest corner of Moses Lake. Watch for sign to Airway Drive NE (fuel station, convenience store at “T” intersection). Turn left, only possible turn onto Airway Drive NE, proceed 2 miles.
If you are traveling on Interstate 90 Eastbound: Exit 176 onto Broadway Avenue eastbound (city center) proceed 2 1/2 miles to intersection with Alder Street.
Left onto Alder Street (changes into Stratford Road), to the intersection with Valley Road,
major traffic signal intersection. Left onto Valley Road, proceed 2 miles to intersection with Airway Drive NE. Right onto Airway Drive NE.



INTERESTED?

HOW DO I BECOME A ...?

VENDOR- SIMPLY FAX BACK A VENDOR SHEET
AND THIS COMMENT SHEET WITH YOUR
CONTACT INFO. TO ENSURE A BOOTH
LOCATION BEFORE THEY RUN OUT, PLEASE
MAKE SURE TO DO THIS RIGHT AWAY.




www.myspace.com/lowcoscarclub509

COMMENTS AND VENDOR/SPONSOR INFO:
________________________________________________
________________________________________________
________________________________________________
________________________________________________
________________________________________________
FAX #509-891-0271
CONTACT # GRUMPY 509-270-6777
LOWCOS CAR CLUB
4320 N SOMMER CT
SPOKANE VALLEY, WA. 99216


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

this shit is gonna crack


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 19 2008, 11:03 AM~10205702
> *MOSES LAKE LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW
> JUNE 22, 2008
> 
> ...


This is whats listed in the rules

*27. Prizes: A First Prize will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00. Classes are as follows: Single Pump Car Hop, Double Pump Car Hop, LUXURY HOP(SINGLE AND DOUBLE) and Radical Hop. In the event of a tie, contestants will not split the prize; there will be “Hop-offs”. For example, if two competitors tie for First, they will nose up. (LUXURY CLASS IS VEHICLES 1976 AND NEWER)*

:dunno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Its $500 a class, not that many hoppers showed last year, so the money is being spent in other areas of the show this year.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Its $500 a class, not that many hoppers showed last year, so the money is being spent in other areas of the show this year.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Its $500 a class, not that many hoppers showed last year, so the money is being spent in other areas of the show this year.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Free Taco's for the Hoppers !!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Prolly can work out some chorizo or something.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 19 2008, 11:20 PM~10212240
> *Its $500 a class, not that many hoppers showed last year, so i've been working on my figure, the money is being spent in other areas like my ass this year.
> *


Damn Tony was right, only thing Big bout Nick is his nose , ass, and apeatite!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

LOWCOS CAR CLUB
2008 HOP CONTEST
OFFICIAL RULES
(APPLIES TO ALL SHOWS SPONSORED BY LOWCOS CAR CLUB AND STREETSTARS DVD)

1. Registration: All entries must completely and accurately fill-out registration forms and pay fees at designated area. Registration for all shows is done on the morning of the event.
2. Failure to comply with a LOWCOS judge’s request at any time is unsportsmanlike conduct and grounds for disqualification. Unsportsmanlike conduct by entrant or any member of his crew in the registration, pit, staging area, show grounds or hopping arena is grounds for disqualification of contestant from that show and entrant forfeits prize (if any) from that show. Unsportsmanlike conduct deemed as "cheating" by the judges shall be grounds for disqualification.
3. All vehicles must “hop”.
4. LOWCOS inspection teams and hopping officials/judges’ decisions are made in their sole discretion and are final with respect to all matters relating to the Competition and these rules. Judges, and if applicable, Fire Marshall shall also have final judgment on all safety issues, even if not stated in these Rules. Rules are subject to modification at discretion of the judges for safety reasons or to preserve the integrity of the Competition. By entering the Competition, entrant agrees to be bound by these Rules and the decisions of the judges. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of official/judges.
5. All vehicles must have the same original frame throughout the year or must re-qualify as a new car. A vehicle’s body may be replaced with exact same make and model.
6. Cars must be complete with all factory parts securely fastened, straight and unaltered including, body and quarter panels, fenders, bumpers, grille, headlights, roll pans, hood, trunk, doors, seats, etc. Rear seat and roof are optional.replacement. A judge may issue a warning for any of these violations. Judge may stop round if any parts fall off vehicle (i.e.; bumpers).
7. Only entry vehicle is allowed in pit area. Registration closes one hour before the published gate opening time. 8. A vehicle may hop in only one class and cannot hop and show.
9. All vehicles must have gas cap in place and tightened. LOWCOS officials can disqualify a vehicle at any time for safety reasons, including but not limited to fuel or excessive oil leakage or a broken hose spraying oil upwards. Radical Hoppers are allowed to use a secured fuel cell.
10. Rolling hopping outside the competition area before, during or after the event shall disqualify contestant from that show.
11. Vehicles must also have a complete operating engine, radiator, water pump, hoses, fan, transmission, rear end and operating brakes (“safety” reasons) except for radical dance classes. Engine mounts may be made of solid steel. All vehicles must hop on 13- or 14-inch steel wire wheels-no mixed sizes. Wheels that are 15 inch or larger are not permitted. Maximum tire size: 185/75x14 radial or bias-ply, which must have manufacturer marking of actual tire size on the sidewall. No mixed sizes, or cross-reference replacements allowed period except for 5.20 or 5.60 only. All four tires must be same-size radial ply or bias ply, no mixed plys. Maximum tire height is 27 ½ -inches. Maximum difference between front and back tire height is ½ inch. Tire measurements may be taken at inspection, in pit or after event. No re-capped or “homemade tires”. Tires must have original manufacture markings and part numbers. Same tire brand recommended for all 4 tires.
12. For the front - accumulator type pumps are allowed. Air or other gases in pump tanks are allowed. No other such accumulator devices are allowed. No compressed air or gas bottles / tanks allowed in vehicles.
13. Under-hood batteries must be secured, and cannot be connected to the hydraulics.
14. All vehicles must be driven into the hopping arena by the engine’s power (unless prohibited by facility) except for radical classes. Pushing in, or using any other means such as the starter motor, disqualifies the cars round. After round, car can be pushed out if not operable.
15. Only the switchman and trunk man are allowed entrance with vehicle to hopping arena. Vehicle owner is responsible and may be disqualified if more than two (2) persons enter with vehicle. All adjustments must be made prior to entering arena (except for connecting ground). A KEY MUST BEIN THE TRUNK LOCK. Trunk must remain closed while in hopping arena and trunk man must stay one step from car during round, except for emergencies. Opening trunk, including for emergencies, ends car’s round.
16. To begin round, switchman must tell judges “Ready!” Any car movement after that starts round. No exceptions!
17. Switchman must stand outside the car with door closed and have hopping cord with one (1) switch in all hopping classes. No remote control devices or capacitors allowed.
18. Once an entrant’s name and number has been called, entrant has two (5) minutes to answer the call and start hopping. Failure to start hopping within (5) minutes of the call shall result in a disqualification from the round. An official timekeeper who shall be appointed by the Head Judge shall do timing.
19. Prior to commencement of a round, a secondary inspection may take place in the arena. In addition, LOWCOS or the judges may require an inspection after the competition has ended. No competing vehicle is allowed to leave the venue prior to Judges’ approval.
20. The winner in all classes (and the person who receives the prize money) is the vehicle owner or person’s name on entry form, not the switchman.
21. No four-wheel-drive car or truck hoppers allowed.
22. Truck frame and or suspension or open box classifies vehicle as a truck.
23. No other modifications or alterations to vehicle or setup are allowed except those specifically covered in these rules!
24. These Car Hop General & Safety Rules may be modified, as deemed necessary by the judges (or Fire Marshals) in order to maintain the safety and integrity of the competition.
25. At the discretion of LOWCOS or the judges, violation of any rules herein may be cause for disqualification for any prize, expulsion from current event and/or a ban on future events.
26. THREE (3) entries makes a class. If there are two (2) or fewer entries in a class, an aggressive effort is expected WITH PARTIAL PAYOUT. “Sandbagging” or “Potato Chipping” will not be tolerated and may result in future sanctions or disqualifications.
27. Prizes: A First Prize will be awarded in each class in the amount of $1000.00. Classes are as follows: Single Pump Car Hop, Double Pump Car Hop, LUXURY HOP(SINGLE AND DOUBLE) and Radical Hop. In the event of a tie, contestants will not split the prize; there will be “Hop-offs”. For example, if two competitors tie for First, they will nose up. (LUXURY CLASS IS VEHICLES 1976 AND NEWER)
Car Hopping Rules
The following rules apply to Single-Pump and Double-Pump Car Hop Classes.
1. The Car Hop General & Safety Rules are incorporated by reference herein. By entering this Contest, entrant agrees to be bound by these rules and the decisions of the judges.
2. Car’s lift height will be judged from the bottom of its measured front tire.
3. A car with one pump to the front is considered a single-pump; any car with two pumps to the front a double-pump, including luxury cars. Maximum two pumps to the rear in either class; no extra pumps allowed. All pumps must be visible and accessible for inspection. Front pump tank size must not be larger than 11.5”X 6” with ¼” maximum thickness for steel tanks. Rear pumps must have standard size (maximum size 9x5 3/4-inch) and thickness (maximum 1/16-inch) tanks. No square tanks allowed. Only two cylinders front and two cylinders rear. PUMPS can be mounted anywhere. BUMPER MUST LAYOUT TO 16".
4. Limit on batteries: (10) for single-pump, (14) for double-pump. All batteries must be visible, attached to car and connected. Limit on battery size/weight: Group 31 (or 31 Stud); 70 pounds each. Limit on base and rack materials: base material may not exceed 2x2x1/4-inch box tube; rack material may not exceed 2x2x1/4-inch angle iron. Rack(s) may have only one layer squared out. Total of all material in setup (including pump, battery and solenoid racks, brackets and mounts, but not battery tie downs) for single-pump: cannot exceed 18 running feet of angle iron and 18 running feet of square tubing; for double-pump: cannot exceed 25 feet of angle iron and 25 running feet of square tubing. Battery tie downs: decided by the discretion of LOWCOS judge. No bottom plates allowed. Car must have emergency battery kill device. Vise grips not allowed.
5. The rear suspension components including, trailing arms, rear shocks and springs must be mounted on their original mounting positions. Bushings on rear shocks, trailing arms, sway bars, banana bars, leaf springs and all A-arms must be new or in good shape. No bolts used for extensions on any control arm, trailing arms or rear shocks. Bolts must be stock or direct replacement length and weight. No bent bolts or suspension control arms allowed. Trailing arms can be reinforced. Rear Shocks are optional. Upper and lower shock mounts must be original. Rear shock mounting brackets may not be altered only reinforced. When rear end is fully locked up, rear shock length or distance between mounts cannot exceed 30 inches for single pump class, 35 inches for double pump Impalas and 34 inches for double pump luxury cars. No cuts or modifications to the rear end including notching the frame or cross members, with these exceptions: Single and double-pump cars have no limitations on pan-hard bar (sway bar) and dual ‘banana bars’ optional. No bending allowed on ‘banana’ bar. Maximum of half (1/2) inch shim allowed on ‘banana’ bar mount. Single Pump may extend or shorten ‘banana bar’ / upper trailing arms up to one (1) inch. Double Pump may extend or shorten ‘banana’ bar up to six (6) inches and lower trailing arms up to three (3) inches. Cylinder mounts cannot exceed the frame. Cylinder mounts may be attached to trailing arms, but must be located in center of spring cup (not to exceed 2 inches high). Spring cup must be attached to trailing arm. Coil-over cylinders are allowed on single-pump and double-pump cars. All nuts and bolts on front and rear suspension including, shocks, trailing arms, sway bars and banana bar must be original or direct OE replacement. No bent, swapped, flipped or relocation of any mounts, trailing arms, A-arm mounts, body mounts, engine mounts, banana arm mounts, transmission mounts, sway bar mounts, rear shock mounts, axle mounts or center support mounts. No relocation of banana arm frame rail or bending, modification, etc. Rear axle may not be modified, bent, twisted or stretched. No body lift kits allowed. Body mounts must be rubber and fastened securely with no gaps between body mount and frame.
6. The Front suspension components including, A-arms, springs mounts, and cross member must be mounted on their original mounting positions.
7. Upper A-arms can be extended up to (3) inches. Lower A-arms can be reinforced with material up to 1/4-inch thick.
8. No lead, sand or other weight may be added to car or frame, except frame reinforcement, using one layer of material not to exceed 3/8-inch thick. Mounts and brackets cannot be removed before reinforcing frame. Frame must have inspection holes from the pivot point back and have no gaps between frame and reinforcement.
9. All cars must have the original or larger cubic inch engine and transmission (V8, 6) or direct replacement for that year and model.
10. Rear wheel wells cannot be altered. Judges to determine if factory lengths have been altered may measure vehicle length and wheelbase.
11. Trunks must be able to be opened quickly when necessary. Judges may inspect vehicle again at any time before, during or after the competition.
12. All cars may notch rear frame rail for upper trailing arm’s clearance only.
13. . Ears on rear axle can be reinforced. No other modifications.
Radical Hop Class
The following rules apply to the Radical Hop Class:
MUST LAYOUT TO 20" BOTTOM OF BUMPER. NO WEIGHT OF ANY KIND. SINGLE SWITCH
ACTION ONLY. NO GETTING STUCK.
Hop your ass off because radical means crazy shit that doesn't apply to normal classes so have fun.



*HERE THEY ARE AGAIN, SO THERES NO CONFUSION, HOPPING FROM THE DOOR IS ALLOWED! *



THE OTHER QUESTIONS THAT WHERE ASKED ARE BEING DISCUSSED RIGHT NOW AND GRUMPY WILL ANSWER THEM LATER TODAY, AND CONFIRM THE HOPPING FROM THE DOOR QUESTION, JUST FOR FAT TONY.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: LadyShowtime

:uh: NO ON NEEDS A SANDWICH.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> LOWCOS CAR CLUB
> 2008 HOP CONTEST
> OFFICIAL RULES
> (APPLIES TO ALL SHOWS SPONSORED BY LOWCOS CAR CLUB AND STREETSTARS DVD)
> ...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Big Nick has quit lowrider vids and is starting a new video line check it out.

http://www.redtube.com/10147


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 19 2008, 10:57 AM~10205658
> *MOSES LAKE HOP RULES 2008
> 
> LOWCOS CAR CLUB
> ...






THIS IS FIXED AND THE CORRECT RULES.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 21 2008, 07:32 AM~10221543
> *THIS IS FIXED AND THE CORRECT RULES.
> *


So rule 17 still stands or its still under review this weekend at the meeting???


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Moses is the new Yakima, tell all the sluts!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 21 2008, 10:36 AM~10222566
> *So rule 17 still stands or its still under review this weekend at the meeting???
> *



IT IS UNDER REVIEW. 30 SECOND TIME OUT. THAT WILL BE THE 2ND TEAM TIMEOUT. IT'S SOUNDS LIKE IT WILL BE FINE BUT WE NEED THE OFFICIAL VOTE FROM THE CLUB.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 21 2008, 02:00 PM~10224026
> *Moses is the new Yakima, tell all the sluts!
> *




HEY SLUTS, MOSES IS ON.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 21 2008, 02:25 PM~10224533
> *IT IS UNDER REVIEW.  30 SECOND TIME OUT.  THAT WILL BE THE 2ND TEAM TIMEOUT.  IT'S SOUNDS LIKE IT WILL BE FINE BUT WE NEED THE OFFICIAL VOTE FROM THE CLUB.
> *


Cool let us all know the final awnser when you know please thanks


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 21 2008, 03:55 PM~10224738
> *Cool let us all know the final awnser when you know please thanks
> *



IS THIS STOPPING PEOPLE FROM SHOWING UP? WE DID COMMIT TO A FULL TRUCKLOAD OF CARS AT YOUR SHOW...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 21 2008, 03:28 PM~10224915
> *IS THIS STOPPING PEOPLE FROM SHOWING UP?  WE DID COMMIT TO A FULL TRUCKLOAD OF CARS AT YOUR SHOW...
> *


Im going regardless but i cant speak for others


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

EITHER WAY WE ARE GONNA MAKE SOME PEOPLE UNHAPPY. 
SOME PEOPLE DON'T WANT IT THAT WAY AND THEY WON'T COME AND OTHERS WON'T COME IF THEY CAN'T HOP FROM THE DOOR. IT'S LOSE LOSE FOR THE SHOW EITHER WAY.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

IT'S LOSE LOSE FOR THE SHOW EITHER WAY. PEOPLE DON'T LIKE IT ON BOTH SIDES OF THE ISSUE. THE SHOW LOSES NO MATTER WHAT. 

LOWCOS IS BRINGING OUR OWN TRANSPORT HAULER ALL SUMMER THIS YEAR TO HELP THE SPORT BY DOIN OUR PART. WE DON'T CARE HOW SMALL OR WHAT THE RULES ARE......WE R COMIN


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOVE YOUR STYLE LOWCOS


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 18 2008, 01:32 PM~10198398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the place to be


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

:biggrin: cooh!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

Single Pump may extend or shorten ‘banana bar’ / upper trailing arms up to (4) four inches and lowers up to (1 ) one inch. Double Pump may extend or shorten ‘banana’ bar up to six (6) inches and lower trailing arms up to three (3) inches. Cylinder mounts cannot exceed the frame. Cylinder mounts may be attached to trailing arms, but must be located in center of spring cup (not to exceed 2 inches high). Spring cup must be attached to trailing arm. Coil-over cylinders are allowed on single-pump and double-pump cars. All nuts and bolts on front and rear suspension including, shocks, trailing arms, sway bars and banana bar must be original or direct OE replacement. No bent, swapped, flipped or relocation of any mounts, trailing arms, A-arm mounts, body mounts, engine mounts, banana arm mounts, transmission mounts, sway bar mounts, rear shock mounts, axle mounts or center support mounts. No relocation of banana arm frame rail or bending, modification, etc. Rear axle may not be modified, bent, twisted or stretched. No body lift kits allowed. Body mounts must be rubber and fastened securely with no gaps between body mount and frame.
6. The Front suspension components including, A-arms, springs mounts, and cross member must be mounted on their original mounting positions.
7. Upper A-arms can be extended up to (3) inches. Lower A-arms can be reinforced with material up to 1/4-inch thick.
8. No lead, sand or other weight may be added to car or frame, except frame reinforcement, using one layer of material not to exceed 3/8-inch thick. Mounts and brackets cannot be removed before reinforcing frame. Frame must have inspection holes from the pivot point back and have no gaps between frame and reinforcement.
9. All cars must have the original or larger cubic inch engine and transmission (V8, 6) or direct replacement for that year and model.
10. Rear wheel wells cannot be altered. Judges to determine if factory lengths have been altered may measure vehicle length and wheelbase.
11. Trunks must be able to be opened quickly when necessary. Judges may inspect vehicle again at any time before, during or after the competition.
12. All cars may notch rear frame rail for upper trailing arm’s clearance only.
13. . Ears on rear axle can be reinforced. No other modifications.
Radical Hop Class
The following rules apply to the Radical Hop Class:
MUST LAYOUT TO 20" BOTTOM OF BUMPER. NO WEIGHT OF ANY KIND. SINGLE SWITCH
ACTION ONLY. NO GETTING STUCK.
Hop your ass off because radical means crazy shit that doesn't apply to normal classes so have fun.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

GRUMPY YOU HOPPING HERE?? JUST SEEING HOW DEEP ITS GONNA BE YOU GUYS GOT SOME SHIT COMIN TO JUMP WE GOT A COUPLE AND A COUPLE WE DID GONNA BE THERE.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2008, 08:05 PM~10238030
> *GRUMPY YOU HOPPING HERE?? JUST SEEING HOW DEEP ITS GONNA BE YOU GUYS GOT SOME SHIT COMIN TO JUMP WE GOT A COUPLE AND A COUPLE WE DID GONNA BE THERE.
> *




im working on a single 64 right now but i don't think it can hang. regardless, we will bring every car we own. if we are short on entries to make a class, i'm in. 



so far we have a commitment from 14 hoppers if you bring two.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 23 2008, 08:08 PM~10238058
> *im working on a single 64 right now but i don't think it can hang.  regardless, we will bring every car we own.  if we are short on entries to make a class, i'm in.
> so far we have a commitment from 14 hoppers if you bring two.
> *


tight sounds like it will be fun.I GOT 2 FOR SURE. maybe 2 more.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2008, 09:14 PM~10238679
> *tight sounds like it will be fun.I GOT 2 FOR SURE. maybe 2 more.
> *


 :thumbsup: You guys have a pair of some of the cleanest Impalas hopping on the planet, no dought bout that, 1 up for the NW, always a show when they come out.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 24 2008, 10:47 AM~10241906
> *:thumbsup:  You guys have a pair of some of the cleanest Impalas hopping on the planet, no dought bout that, 1 up for the NW, always a show when they come out.
> *


i agree


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 24 2008, 10:47 AM~10241906
> *:thumbsup:  You guys have a pair of some of the cleanest Impalas hopping on the planet, no dought bout that, 1 up for the NW, always a show when they come out.
> *


that aint no jokin either,

plus one super clean candyed and flaked brains blown out g-body ready to rock as well... :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 24 2008, 05:53 PM~10245428
> *that aint no jokin either,
> 
> plus one super clean candyed and flaked brains blown out g-body ready to rock as well... :biggrin:
> *


i'm diggin it


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 25 2008, 09:56 AM~10250424
> *i'm diggin it
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

does anybody need any clarification on the rules?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 24 2008, 10:47 AM~10241906
> *:thumbsup:  You guys have a pair of some of the cleanest Impalas hopping on the planet, no dought bout that, 1 up for the NW, always a show when they come out.
> *


THANKS HOMIE I APPRECIATE IT.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 24 2008, 05:47 PM~10245371
> *i agree
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

i have studio time with spice 1 if anyone needs it. hit me up for a feature or a jingle for your club. he has a new album comin out that is gonna blow the doors off west coast gangsta rap.


email me at [email protected]


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 24 2008, 10:47 AM~10241906
> *:thumbsup:  You guys have a pair of some of the cleanest Impalas hopping on the planet, no dought bout that, 1 up for the NW, always a show when they come out.
> *


PICS!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Mar 26 2008, 07:22 PM~10263721
> *PICS!!
> *


If you don't know, you a big fat nerd.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO LOVELY NUTS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 27 2008, 11:53 AM~10268553
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO LOVELY NUTS
> *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 27 2008, 01:05 PM~10269204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


in your flip flops


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 27 2008, 08:58 PM~10272956
> *in your flip flops
> *


with swapmeet tube socks, with the different colored stripes.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

MOSES IS ON THE WAY. NOT BUT A QUICK MINUTE 'TIL IT'S SHOWTIME.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

shows r on the way


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 27 2008, 10:43 AM~10267950
> *If you don't know, you a big fat nerd.
> *


aint you a fat guy!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Mar 30 2008, 09:44 PM~10294150
> *aint you a fat guy!!
> *


he's definately not thin. :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol lol lol


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Mar 30 2008, 09:44 PM~10294150
> *aint you a fat guy!!
> *


 :nosad: Pleasantly plump.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 31 2008, 10:06 AM~10297197
> *:nosad:  Pleasantly plump.
> *


HOMIE DONT SUGAR COAT IT,

i would be considered pleasantly plump,homie you like 2 of me.... :0 

thats just happily round.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 31 2008, 11:35 AM~10298042
> *HOMIE DONT SUGAR COAT IT,
> 
> i would be considered pleasantly plump,homie you like 2 of me.... :0
> ...


No, you considered short, fat and ugly.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 31 2008, 02:48 PM~10299636
> *No, you considered short, fat and ugly.
> *


virgence is getting hammered every time he says something


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 31 2008, 02:48 PM~10299636
> *No, you considered short, fat and ugly.
> *


nope,that is what they called you,till you started wearin shoes with a taller sole that is.... :biggrin: 

now they just call you fat n ugly..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

and im like 1/4 the size of you,so that really dont make you look good at all.. :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 31 2008, 07:48 PM~10303060
> *virgence is getting hammered every time he says something
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 31 2008, 11:43 PM~10304481
> *nope,that is what they called you,till you started wearin shoes with a taller sole that is....  :biggrin:
> 
> now they just call you fat n ugly.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


moses lake a must attend event.vengence you on one,what did nick do to deserve such comments. :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THIS SHOW IS GONNA CRACK THIS TEAR. ANYBODY WANNA HEAR SPICE 1 DO "STRAP ON MY SIDE" THATS THE CUT.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Apr 1 2008, 04:26 AM~10305167
> *moses lake a must attend event.vengence you on one,what did nick do to deserve such comments. :biggrin:
> *


he started it,and indeed it is a must attend,im doin my best to be there... :biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

TTT For Big Nick bringing his laptop to moses to get a hold of strippers and getting them in the suite!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Apr 2 2008, 08:30 PM~10321174
> *TTT For Big Nick bringing his laptop to moses to get a hold of  strippers and getting them in the suite!
> *


CAN HE DO THAT?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Apr 2 2008, 09:30 PM~10321174
> *TTT For Big Nick bringing his laptop to moses to get a hold of  strippers and getting them in the suite!
> *


Skeet


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Apr 2 2008, 08:30 PM~10321174
> *TTT For Big Nick bringing his laptop to moses to get a hold of  strippers and getting them in the suite!
> *



HOPEFULLY TYSON DOESNT BRING HIS LAPTOP....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 4 2008, 08:09 AM~10333551
> *HOPEFULLY TYSON DOESNT BRING HIS LAPTOP....
> *


He should just bring all the strippers he put thru college from deja vu :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER+Apr 2 2008, 08:30 PM~10321174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the homies in lowcos


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 4 2008, 10:00 AM~10333996
> *He should just bring all the strippers he put thru college from deja vu  :biggrin:
> *


I think we have all helped with their tuition or drug habits, some more than others!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Apr 4 2008, 04:21 PM~10337361
> *I think we have all helped with their tuition or drug habits, some more than others!
> *


So that explains why you havent had a car out in YEARS :biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 4 2008, 06:04 PM~10337642
> *So that explains why you havent had a car out in YEARS :biggrin:
> *


Look whos calling the kettle black :0 .I drove my car around just yesterday it may be stock but, i was driving it.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Apr 4 2008, 05:12 PM~10337683
> *Look whos calling the kettle black :0 .I drove my car around just yesterday it may be stock but, i was driving it.
> *


Driving it to the strip club dont count and so you will be in the pit this year with it then??? :biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 4 2008, 06:30 PM~10337785
> *Driving it to the strip club dont count and so you will be in the pit this year with it then??? :biggrin:
> *


Im like nick with his dvds im taking it nice and slow.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Apr 4 2008, 07:01 PM~10338021
> *Im like nick with his dvds im taking it nice and slow.
> *


ouch, thats a harsh one. nick is pretty good with the comebacks so watch out.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

you guys gonna raffle wheels again?i like a dem raffles!! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Apr 6 2008, 11:13 AM~10347538
> *you guys gonna raffle wheels again?i like a dem raffles!! :biggrin:
> *


we might do that


----------



## fullsizeroller (Jul 23, 2007)

what about bikini contes?


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 6 2008, 10:09 AM~10347197
> *ouch, thats a harsh one.  nick is pretty good with the comebacks so watch out.
> *


Nick will be allright, you know he slowed down on the DVD thang to help the enviroment, he gone green on us...... hes out cruising the Valley looking for junk ass Gbodies to decorate his yard


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 6 2008, 01:23 PM~10348289
> *Nick will be allright, you know he slowed down on the DVD thang to help the enviroment, he gone green on us...... hes out cruising the Valley looking for junk ass Gbodies to decorate his yard
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE 64



























JUS JOKING HOMIE HOPE TO SEE A GLIMPSE THIS YEAR.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 6 2008, 09:09 AM~10347197
> *ouch, thats a harsh one.   nick is pretty good with the comebacks so watch out.
> *


His fat ass need to make a comeback from the buffett line 1st me and him less than 40lbs apart now LOL


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 6 2008, 01:23 PM~10348289
> *Nick will be allright, you know he slowed down on the DVD thang to help the enviroment, he gone green on us...... hes out cruising the Valley looking for junk ass Gbodies to decorate his yard
> *


WOW


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 6 2008, 03:37 PM~10348842
> *His fat ass need to make a comeback from the buffett line 1st me and him less than 40lbs apart now LOL
> *


HEY BIG TONY COME BY AND BUY MY 63 SS,, :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 6 2008, 03:37 PM~10348842
> *His fat ass need to make a comeback from the buffett line 1st me and him less than 40lbs apart now LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Apr 6 2008, 04:56 PM~10349635
> *HEY BIG TONY COME BY AND BUY MY 63 SS,, :cheesy:
> *


You should have took it to the swap meet this weekend in portland


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 6 2008, 07:31 PM~10350387
> *You should have took it to the swap meet this weekend in portland
> *


how was the swapmeet big homie?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 6 2008, 07:31 PM~10350387
> *You should have took it to the swap meet this weekend in portland
> *


nice


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 6 2008, 01:32 PM~10348334
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE 64
> JUS JOKING HOMIE HOPE TO SEE A GLIMPSE THIS YEAR.
> *


I just waiting for Ole'Blue to come out


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 6 2008, 08:36 PM~10350986
> *I just waiting for Ole'Blue to come out
> *


yeah right


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 6 2008, 08:36 PM~10350986
> *I just waiting for Ole'Blue to come out
> *


ITLL BE DONE WHEN ITS DONE..


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 6 2008, 03:37 PM~10348842
> *His fat ass need to make a comeback from the buffett line 1st me and him less than 40lbs apart now LOL
> *


Hell no mothafucka you barley lost enough for your lil T-Rex arms to reach your dick so you can jack off.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 6 2008, 01:32 PM~10348334
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE 64
> JUS JOKING HOMIE HOPE TO SEE A GLIMPSE THIS YEAR.
> *


He cant sell it to you, he traded it in on a mini-van.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 6 2008, 01:23 PM~10348289
> *Nick will be allright, you know he slowed down on the DVD thang to help the enviroment, he gone green on us...... hes out cruising the Valley looking for junk ass Gbodies to decorate his yard
> *


Bastnerd. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 6 2008, 07:24 PM~10350321
> *:0
> *


Simmer down Guitar Hero.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 7 2008, 09:12 AM~10354715
> *Hell no mothafucka you barley lost enough for your lil T-Rex arms to reach your dick so you can jack off.
> *


Ok salad bar


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 7 2008, 11:47 AM~10355595
> *Ok salad bar
> *


Ok JennyCrank diet.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 7 2008, 10:17 AM~10354771
> *Simmer down Guitar Hero.
> *


LOL IM FAR FROM FIRED UP HOMIE :biggrin: 

AND I DONT PLAY GAMES LIKE THAT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 7 2008, 11:08 AM~10355710
> *Ok JennyCrank diet.
> *


Jenny taste good to bad you like JOHNNY like Calvin :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 7 2008, 02:05 PM~10356762
> *LOL IM FAR FROM FIRED UP HOMIE :biggrin:
> 
> AND I DONT PLAY GAMES LIKE THAT
> *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 7 2008, 05:04 PM~10358244
> *Jenny taste good to bad you like JOHNNY like Calvin :biggrin:
> *


what does that mean


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 9 2008, 06:27 AM~10371095
> *what does that mean
> *


Fatnick and Calvin are ****'S


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 9 2008, 10:20 AM~10372373
> *Fatnick and Calvin are ****'S
> *


Fatnick, mothafucka do you remember that time we went to the muckleshoot, and you asked the prime rib cutter guy if you could have booth ends and some of the middle!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 9 2008, 09:47 AM~10372592
> *Fatnick, mothafucka do you remember that time we went to the muckleshoot, and you asked the prime rib cutter guy if you could have booth ends and some of the middle!
> *


Yep thats how i take my skinny bitchs unlike you and your fat ones :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

wow.......


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 9 2008, 01:14 PM~10373819
> *wow.......
> *


and 2 diet cokes, every 2 minutes.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 9 2008, 04:23 PM~10375943
> *and 2 diet cokes, every 2 minutes.
> *


I dont drink pop anymore BUFFETT BOY


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 9 2008, 10:20 AM~10372373
> *Fatnick and Calvin are ****'S
> *


JUST LIKE YOU AND BELLY THE KID :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 9 2008, 08:05 PM~10378262
> *JUST LIKE YOU AND BELLY THE KID :roflmao:
> *


Fuck no


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 9 2008, 09:22 PM~10378404
> *Fuck no
> *



don'y make me seperate you two


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 10 2008, 08:32 AM~10380590
> *don'y make me seperate you two
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

For me.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

For FatTony.








and they still wouldnt let him hit.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 10 2008, 09:17 AM~10381268
> *For FatTony.
> 
> 
> ...


You have dislexia fool you are seeing shit backwards again dont make me get the shemale from honey's back after you LOL


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 10 2008, 11:04 AM~10381553
> *You have dislexia fool you are seeing shit backwards again dont make me get the shemale from honey's back after you LOL
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 10 2008, 10:32 AM~10381817
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


Motha fucka i been able to tie my shoes for life dont hate on me cause your neck fat so big you suffacating yourself evertime you eat FATASS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 10 2008, 11:52 AM~10382029
> *Motha fucka i been able to tie my shoes for life dont hate on me cause your neck fat so big you suffacating yourself evertime you eat FATASS
> *


AHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA Fatboy said I can tie my own shoes. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you know i love you fluffy.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 10 2008, 10:54 AM~10382055
> *AHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA Fatboy said I can tie my own shoes. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  you know i love you fluffy.
> *


Yes i tie my shoes i dont buy velcro ones like you mother fucker damn near faints when you used to tie your shoes so you had to switch up


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 10 2008, 03:40 PM~10384110
> *Yes i tie my shoes i dont buy velcro ones like you mother fucker damn near faints when you used to tie your shoes so you had to switch up
> *



so, is this part of the moses topic? i'm not quite sure what postbanging each other has to do with it. either way i'm cool, just wanted some clarification. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :banghead: :loco:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 11 2008, 06:39 AM~10389541
> *so, is this part of the moses topic?  i'm not quite sure what postbanging each other has to do with it. either way i'm cool, just wanted some clarification. :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :banghead:  :loco:
> *


Not really part of the topic but we keep bumping it to keep it fresh in these mothafucka mind so everyone shows up


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 11 2008, 07:39 AM~10389541
> *so, is this part of the moses topic?  i'm not quite sure what postbanging each other has to do with it. either way i'm cool, just wanted some clarification. :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :banghead:  :loco:
> *


Dont let your pussy get all dry.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 11 2008, 09:03 AM~10389663
> *Not really part of the topic but we keep bumping it to keep it fresh in these mothafucka mind so everyone shows up
> *


ya thanks tony.and p.s. everbody nows it's just two cool motherfers going back and forth. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 11 2008, 10:31 AM~10390766
> *Dont let your pussy get all dry.
> *


IT'S GOT SAND IN IT. :twak:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 11 2008, 02:37 PM~10393259
> *IT'S GOT SAND IN IT.  :twak:
> *


Sex on the beach???


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 18 2008, 01:32 PM~10198398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Back on track, or Nicks gunna get slapped around :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 12 2008, 12:49 PM~10399200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SIGNATURE SCHUE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 18 2008, 01:32 PM~10198398
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yes


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 18 2008, 01:32 PM~10198398
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yes


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 13 2008, 08:51 PM~10408747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
From the 5-0, 5-0, 509!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

i meant to ask....what's a LOWCO?????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 15 2008, 11:42 PM~10427574
> *i meant to ask....what's a LOWCO?????
> *



it's a secret


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 16 2008, 02:32 PM~10431303
> *it's a secret
> *


The same kind as Nicks release date for vol 4????


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 15 2008, 10:42 PM~10427574
> *i meant to ask....what's a LOWCO?????
> *




A BOOTLEG LOCO......HAHAHAHAAH :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 17 2008, 10:45 AM~10438357
> *The same kind as Nicks release date for vol 4????
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Apr 17 2008, 10:49 AM~10438391
> *A BOOTLEG LOCO......HAHAHAHAAH :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 17 2008, 10:59 AM~10438493
> *:roflmao:
> *


What you laughing bout Virgence, hows 'Ol Blue Balls coming along?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 17 2008, 11:04 AM~10438543
> *What you laughing bout Virgence, hows 'Ol Blue Balls coming along?
> *


ask your wife :biggrin: 

hows my caprice comin?  

and it was funny thats why i laughed.... :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 17 2008, 11:06 AM~10438569
> *ask your wife  :biggrin:
> 
> hows my caprice comin?
> ...


My wife says peel the duct tape off your boobs and be proud to be a woman.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 17 2008, 11:14 AM~10438638
> *My wife says peel the duct tape off your boobs and be proud to be a woman.
> *


lol i guess i shouldnt of left her with my twin that day then... :biggrin: 


yes i actually have a non biological yet identical twin..

unfortunately :angry: 

cuz i know i aint no chick.. :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

hey vengence you gunna make it to any shows this year?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 17 2008, 11:19 AM~10438678
> *
> yes i actually have a non biological yet identical twin..
> 
> ...


I know his name is AlF.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Apr 17 2008, 11:20 AM~10438691
> *hey vengence you gunna make it to any shows this year?
> *


ima make it to a few shows,you know it aint hard to miss me,

just look for the short dude with a camera in his hand catchin the action,and sellin dvds. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 17 2008, 11:21 AM~10438697
> *I know his name is AlF.
> *


no her name is abby


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Apr 17 2008, 10:49 AM~10438391
> *A BOOTLEG LOCO......HAHAHAHAAH :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i'm glad u thought that was funny. WE DIDN'T. IT'S TOO BAD U R CLOWNING US WHEN WE INVITE PEOPLE FROM THE WHOLE NORTHWEST TO ALL 3 OF OUR SHOWS. EVIDENTLY THE HATING IS NEVER GONNA STOP. 

I WOULD NEVER CLOWN ON YOUR CLUB NAME BUT IT'S OK. THIS IS THE LOWCOS 16TH YEAR AS A CLUB AND WE DO BIG THINGS. PLEASE FEEL FREE TO SAY WHATEVER YOU LIKE ABOUT US, IT ONLY REINFORCS THE THEORY THAT THOSE ON TOP ARE ALWAYS ENVIED. 

I WANTED TO SAY A FEW OTHER THINGS BUT I DON'T THINK THEY WOULD HELP SO LIKE BIG TONE SAID, NO HATE IN '08.

LOWCOS CAR CLUB, A NAME THAT REPRESENTS RIDERS WITH A PASSION FOR LOWRIDING.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 18 2008, 08:41 PM~10450706
> *i'm glad u thought that was funny.  WE DIDN'T.  IT'S TOO BAD YOUR SHOW ISN'T GOING DOWN, IF IT WAS A LOWCOS SHOW YOU WOULD HAVE THE MONEY TO THROW THREE.  (2008) :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 18 2008, 07:41 PM~10450706
> *i'm glad u thought that was funny.  WE DIDN'T.  IT'S TOO BAD YOUR SHOW ISN'T GOING DOWN, IF IT WAS A LOWCOS SHOW YOU WOULD HAVE THE MONEY TO THROW THREE.  (2008) :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


Back to $1000 hop payouts this years then :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 18 2008, 10:06 PM~10451324
> *Back to $1000 hop payouts this years then :biggrin:
> *


THAT DIDNT BRING MORE PEOPLE SO WE SPENT THAT ON THE ENTERTAINMENT, U ALREADY KNOW THIS TONY.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Apr 17 2008, 11:49 AM~10438391
> *A BOOTLEG LOCO......HAHAHAHAAH :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 17 2008, 11:21 AM~10438697
> *I know his name is AlF.
> *


Damn Nick Alf from melmac? The one who lived with the tanners? Vengence has been a stunt double for Willow,one of the Ewoks,Matt Roloff and now he has realtions to Alf?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 18 2008, 09:13 PM~10451374
> *THAT DIDNT BRING MORE PEOPLE SO WE SPENT THAT ON THE ENTERTAINMENT, U ALREADY KNOW THIS TONY.
> *


I know i know i my actually have a car there this year and you already know everybody hate me and wants to hop me so if i do you shoudl have hoppers lining up from here to there to hop LOL


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 19 2008, 12:19 AM~10451939
> *I know i know  i my actually have a car there this year and you already know everybody hate me and wants to hop me so if i do you shoudl have hoppers lining up from here to there to hop LOL
> *


FUCK TONE THOSE HATTERS ENVY YOU, YOU GOTTA LOVE IT REAL RIDERS DO THERE SHIT AND NOT TALK ABOUT IT :nicoderm: LETS SEE HOW MANY PEOPLE PULL UP ON YOU :biggrin: I WISH


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 19 2008, 06:00 AM~10452438
> *FUCK TONE THOSE HATTERS ENVY YOU, YOU GOTTA LOVE IT REAL RIDERS DO THERE SHIT AND NOT TALK ABOUT IT :nicoderm: LETS SEE HOW MANY PEOPLE PULL UP ON YOU  :biggrin: I WISH
> *


BIG T,YU BETTER BRING THAT HOPPER HERE AT THE STADIUM,JULY 6TH OR AUGST 10TH,,ONE OF THESE DATES TO BE RELASED,,KING OF THE WEST HOP AND SHOW,,BROUGTH TO YOU BY,,EL CHINGON, STREETSTARZ AND RIDER,STAY TUNED!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Apr 19 2008, 07:18 AM~10452617
> *BIG T,YU BETTER BRING THAT HOPPER HERE AT THE STADIUM,JULY 6TH  OR AUGST 10TH,,ONE OF THESE DATES TO BE RELASED,,KING OF THE  WEST HOP AND SHOW,,BROUGTH TO YOU BY,,EL CHINGON, STREETSTARZ AND RIDER,STAY TUNED!! :0  :cheesy:
> *


sounds like a good deal.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 18 2008, 08:41 PM~10450706
> *i'm glad u thought that was funny.  WE DIDN'T.  IT'S TOO BAD U R CLOWNING US WHEN WE INVITE PEOPLE FROM THE WHOLE NORTHWEST TO ALL 3 OF OUR SHOWS.  EVIDENTLY THE HATING IS NEVER GONNA STOP.
> 
> I WOULD NEVER CLOWN ON YOUR CLUB NAME BUT IT'S OK.  THIS IS THE LOWCOS 16TH YEAR AS A CLUB AND WE DO BIG THINGS.  PLEASE FEEL FREE TO SAY WHATEVER YOU LIKE ABOUT US, IT ONLY REINFORCS THE THEORY THAT THOSE ON TOP ARE ALWAYS ENVIED.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 18 2008, 08:41 PM~10450706
> *i'm glad u thought that was funny.  WE DIDN'T.  IT'S TOO BAD U R CLOWNING US WHEN WE INVITE PEOPLE FROM THE WHOLE NORTHWEST TO ALL 3 OF OUR SHOWS.  EVIDENTLY THE HATING IS NEVER GONNA STOP.
> 
> I WOULD NEVER CLOWN ON YOUR CLUB NAME BUT IT'S OK.  THIS IS THE LOWCOS 16TH YEAR AS A CLUB AND WE DO BIG THINGS.  PLEASE FEEL FREE TO SAY WHATEVER YOU LIKE ABOUT US, IT ONLY REINFORCS THE THEORY THAT THOSE ON TOP ARE ALWAYS ENVIED.
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 18 2008, 08:41 PM~10450706
> *i'm glad u thought that was funny.  WE DIDN'T.  IT'S TOO BAD U R CLOWNING US WHEN WE INVITE PEOPLE FROM THE WHOLE NORTHWEST TO ALL 3 OF OUR SHOWS.  EVIDENTLY THE HATING IS NEVER GONNA STOP.
> 
> I WOULD NEVER CLOWN ON YOUR CLUB NAME BUT IT'S OK.  THIS IS THE LOWCOS 16TH YEAR AS A CLUB AND WE DO BIG THINGS.  PLEASE FEEL FREE TO SAY WHATEVER YOU LIKE ABOUT US, IT ONLY REINFORCS THE THEORY THAT THOSE ON TOP ARE ALWAYS ENVIED.
> ...


WE ALSO HAVE 30 CARS WITH 25 MEMBERS AND 2 CHAPTERS. WE LIKE TO THINK THAT WE ARE DOING OUR PART THIS YEAR AND GOING TO JUST ABOUT EVERY SHOW WITH A TRANSPORT TRUCK FILLED AND MORE BEING TOWED. 

WE COMITTED TO BRING 8=10 CARS TO SHOWTIMES SHOW, AND WHOEVER ELSE SHOWS UP DEEP IN MOSES.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

I'll be in moses again for sure this year.. see u all in June, but probaly sooner.. :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Apr 19 2008, 12:48 PM~10454119
> *I'll be in moses again for sure this year.. see u all in June, but probaly sooner.. :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the support bro


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 19 2008, 07:55 AM~10452724
> *WE ALSO HAVE 30 CARS WITH 25 MEMBERS AND 2 CHAPTERS.  WE LIKE TO THINK THAT WE ARE DOING OUR PART THIS YEAR AND GOING TO JUST ABOUT EVERY SHOW WITH A TRANSPORT TRUCK FILLED AND MORE BEING TOWED.
> 
> WE COMITTED TO BRING 8=10 CARS TO SHOWTIMES SHOW, AND WHOEVER ELSE SHOWS UP DEEP IN MOSES.
> *


WITH/OR WITHOUT A CAR I'LL MAKE IT TO YOUR SHOW!!AND I HOPE YOU GUYS MAKE IT TO THE KING OF THE WEST(((KING OF THE SWTCH)))HOP THIS YEAR,,BRING THE HOPPERS :cheesy:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Apr 20 2008, 06:26 AM~10458224
> *WITH/OR WITHOUT A CAR I'LL MAKE IT TO YOUR SHOW!!AND I HOPE YOU GUYS MAKE IT TO THE KING OF THE WEST(((KING OF THE SWTCH)))HOP THIS YEAR,,BRING THE HOPPERS :cheesy:
> *



thanks bro


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Apr 18 2008, 10:25 PM~10451437
> *Damn Nick Alf from melmac? The one who lived with the tanners? Vengence has been a stunt double for Willow,one of the Ewoks,Matt Roloff and now he has realtions to Alf?
> *


:roflmao: now thats funny big homie,

but i aint that good....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Apr 18 2008, 10:25 PM~10451437
> *Damn Nick Alf from melmac? The one who lived with the tanners? Vengence has been a stunt double for Willow,one of the Ewoks,Matt Roloff and now he has realtions to Alf?
> *


The Mothafucka puts her hands under her arm pits and sniffs em.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

uuuuggh


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 18 2008, 07:41 PM~10450706
> *i'm glad u thought that was funny.  WE DIDN'T.  IT'S TOO BAD U R CLOWNING US WHEN WE INVITE PEOPLE FROM THE WHOLE NORTHWEST TO ALL 3 OF OUR SHOWS.  EVIDENTLY THE HATING IS NEVER GONNA STOP.
> 
> I WOULD NEVER CLOWN ON YOUR CLUB NAME BUT IT'S OK.  THIS IS THE LOWCOS 16TH YEAR AS A CLUB AND WE DO BIG THINGS.  PLEASE FEEL FREE TO SAY WHATEVER YOU LIKE ABOUT US, IT ONLY REINFORCS THE THEORY THAT THOSE ON TOP ARE ALWAYS ENVIED.
> ...



IT WAS JUST A JOKE....YOU DONT HAVE TO GET BUT HURT......NO SENSE OF HUMOR.....WHERE ARE THE GOODTIMES....SHIT WE ATTENDED YOUR SHOW LAST YEAR NO...SO WHY WOULD I CLOWN ON YOUR NAME.....RELAX HOMIE....LIKE I SAID ITS JUST A JOKE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Apr 18 2008, 09:25 PM~10451437
> *Damn Nick Alf from melmac? The one who lived with the tanners? Vengence has been a stunt double for Willow,one of the Ewoks,Matt Roloff and now he has realtions to Alf?
> *


YOU FORGOT MUNCHSKINS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 21 2008, 11:41 AM~10466760
> *The Mothafucka puts her hands under her arm pits and sniffs em.
> *


i dont wanna know what your girlfriend or yo wife do homie,:barf:

:barf: :barf: :barf: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Apr 21 2008, 03:42 PM~10468442
> *IT WAS JUST A JOKE....YOU DONT HAVE TO GET BUT HURT......NO SENSE OF HUMOR.....WHERE ARE THE GOODTIMES....SHIT WE ATTENDED YOUR SHOW LAST YEAR NO...SO WHY WOULD I CLOWN ON YOUR NAME.....RELAX HOMIE....LIKE I SAID ITS JUST A JOKE
> *




ok. my bad dogg. i didn't know u were joking. u never know on here, there is alot of crazy stuff.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

yee


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 21 2008, 05:39 PM~10469294
> *YOU FORGOT MUNCHSKINS
> *


hey that wasnt supposed to be known... :biggrin: 


what you think about the car deal i called you with this mornin?


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

spokane,moseslake,where's the other show?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Apr 23 2008, 08:33 PM~10489319
> *spokane,moseslake,where's the other show?
> *


Yakima


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 23 2008, 12:05 PM~10485999
> *hey that wasnt supposed to be known...  :biggrin:
> what you think about the car deal i called you with this mornin?
> *


if lil rust money in the bank.


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

when is the yak show gonna be?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Apr 23 2008, 11:48 PM~10490954
> *when is the yak show gonna be?
> *


bbq day before the blvd show


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Apr 23 2008, 11:48 PM~10490954
> *when is the yak show gonna be?
> *



AUGUST 23RD FULLBTITE PARK NOON TO 5


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 24 2008, 12:45 AM~10491104
> *bbq day before the blvd show
> *


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 27 2008, 02:20 PM~10515134
> *AUGUST 23RD  FULLBTITE PARK NOON TO 5
> *


who painted your car?pics!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@May 1 2008, 10:46 PM~10557512
> *who painted your car?pics!!
> *



dougs kustoms. i will put pics up soon.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

whos all comin? i hope this is a great turnout......


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

we'll be there for sure homie..


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 6 2008, 10:19 AM~10588023
> *whos all comin?  i hope this is a great turnout......
> *


its the next for Sure on our list..................


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 6 2008, 10:40 AM~10588744
> *its the next for Sure on our list..................
> *






thanks for the bruises


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: ditto.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 7 2008, 12:11 PM~10599954
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ditto.
> *



you're buying, nick can chip in too.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 8 2008, 10:04 AM~10607810
> *you're buying, nick can chip in too.
> *


Nope, don't forget last time we cut a deal its was your buying all year.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 8 2008, 10:18 AM~10607917
> *Nope, don't forget last time we cut a deal its was your buying all year.
> *



no, thats not cutting a deal. ok i will buy the drinks all year and you buy the food. deal huh? we have to be at the bar ordering drinks then food though!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 8 2008, 10:08 AM~10608273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldnt that read GET OFF THE POKER TABLE :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 6 2008, 09:19 AM~10588023
> *whos all comin?  i hope this is a great turnout......
> *


us homiez will b there and ur other 1!!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 8 2008, 07:44 PM~10611892
> *
> us homiez will b there and ur other 1!!!!
> *




YEE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

NICK, HERE IS YOUR BOY BIG STEVE BEFORE JACKSONS, YOU SHOULD SEE HIM NOW :0


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ANYONE HAVE PICS OF YAK YET


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 8 2008, 08:51 PM~10612613
> *NICK, HERE IS YOUR BOY BIG STEVE BEFORE JACKSONS, YOU SHOULD SEE HIM NOW :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 8 2008, 08:51 PM~10612613
> *NICK, HERE IS YOUR BOY BIG STEVE BEFORE JACKSONS, YOU SHOULD SEE HIM NOW :0
> 
> 
> ...



THIS GUY IS RUNNIN ALL THE BITCHES OFF FOR NICK. THEM WALMART BITCHES DON'T LIKE THIS GUY.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 11 2008, 11:24 AM~10628556
> *THIS GUY IS RUNNIN ALL THE BITCHES OFF FOR NICK.  THEM WALMART BITCHES DON'T LIKE THIS GUY.
> *


Walmart is the happiest place on earth, specially on Sundays after church.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 12 2008, 11:16 AM~10635617
> *Walmart is the happiest place on earth, specially on Sundays after church.
> *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

the line up is lookin good for moses. 

SO FAR WE HAVE CONFIRMATIONS OF 6-7 CARS FROM...

SHOWTIME
CONTAGIOUS
ROLLERZ ONLY
LOCAL PRIDE
KANES MOST WANTED 509
NEW FREINDS

AND MORE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

the line up is lookin good for moses. 

SO FAR WE HAVE CONFIRMATIONS OF 6-7 CARS FROM...

SHOWTIME
CONTAGIOUS
ROLLERZ ONLY
LOCAL PRIDE
KANES MOST WANTED 509
NEW FREINDS

AND MORE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

May 3rd SUNNYSIDE, WA (Yakima area) CANCELLED!
May 4th YAKIMA, WA (Cinco de Mayo car show)
*May 18th BELLINGHAM, WA (College car show)* *<<<<<< NEXT STOP*
May 24th SEATTLE, WA (SW Community Center car show)
May 26th SEATTLE, WA (Seward park bbq)
May 31st KENNEWICK, WA (New Friends car club bbq)
June 15th ISSAQUAH,WA (Boulevard car club car show @ XXX) 
June 22nd MOSES LAKE,WA (Lowcos car club car show)
July 20th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
Aug 3rd PORTLAND, OR (Lrm car show)
Aug 9th SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
Aug 16th SEATTLE,WA (Trinity Life Center Church car show)
Aug 23rd YAKIMA, WA (Lowcos car club bbq)
Aug 24th YAKIMA, WA (Blvd Ent. car show)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO, OR (Puro Locos car club car show)
Sep TBA SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
TBA INDIVIDUALS (car club car show) 

*2 MORE TO THE LIST!*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 13 2008, 02:39 PM~10646000
> *May 3rd SUNNYSIDE, WA (Yakima area) CANCELLED!
> May 4th YAKIMA, WA (Cinco de Mayo car show)
> May 18th BELLINGHAM, WA (College car show)    <<<<<< NEXT STOP
> ...




THIS IS A HUGE LINE UP. 

DON'T LAUGH BECAUSE MY SIGNATURE RHYMES THE TRUTH.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 13 2008, 03:42 PM~10646768
> *THIS IS A HUGE LINE UP.
> 
> DON'T LAUGH BECAUSE MY SIGNATURE RHYMES THE TRUTH.
> *


No rapiando in '08.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 13 2008, 03:43 PM~10646779
> *No rapiando in '08.
> *



RAPIANDO EN EL OCHO ES FIRME


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 13 2008, 03:54 PM~10646876
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YES. I SAID. PRRRRUGH


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 13 2008, 03:54 PM~10646876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no senor.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 13 2008, 04:51 PM~10646850
> *RAPIANDO EN EL OCHO ES FIRME
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 13 2008, 06:42 PM~10648464
> *:biggrin:
> *



didnt think i knew how to put that huh?


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

do your thang...... :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

DON'T FORGET TO SUPPORT THE LOWCOS SHOW CIRCUIT. BUY THE CD WHEN YOU SEE IT. IT INCLUDES SHOUT OUTS TO CLUBS LIKE CONTAGIOUS, SHOWTIME, ROLLERZ ONLY, AND MORE. SEE YOU AT THE SHOWS.


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Anybody get rooms yet?? :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@May 14 2008, 12:12 PM~10654690
> *Anybody get HOSPITAL rooms yet??  :dunno:
> *


WTF NOT AGAIN :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

tarter sauce dunk contest. $10 signup.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@May 14 2008, 01:12 PM~10654690
> *Anybody get HOURLY ROOMS YET?*









HUH?


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow, nevermind.........


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@May 14 2008, 03:06 PM~10655455
> *Wow, nevermind.........
> *


tone and i were kidding. do you need me to make a few calls for hotel room prices? i would do that for you?


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 14 2008, 03:16 PM~10655539
> *tone and i were kidding.  do you need me to make a few calls for hotel room prices? i would do that for you?
> *


I was calling around checking for the club. I was just seeing if anyone else had any luck? Or the best places to be? So far I found Shilo Inn- $80 night, Super 8- $103 night, Ramada- $110 night, Best Western-$109 night. 
Oh and the Travelodge is horrible, I suggest no one stay there.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@May 14 2008, 03:24 PM~10655618
> *I was calling around checking for the club. I was just seeing if anyone else had any luck? Or the best places to be? So far I found Shilo Inn- $80 night, Super 8- $103 night, Ramada- $110 night, Best Western-$109 night.
> Oh and the Travelodge is horrible, I suggest no one stay there.
> *


Don't Short legs gotta place over there why ya'll need rooms


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 14 2008, 04:16 PM~10655539
> *tone and i were kidding.  do you need me to make a few calls for hotel room prices? i would do that for you?
> *


what one we stay at last year?????and what one you guys stay at last year???


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@May 14 2008, 02:24 PM~10655618
> *I was calling around checking for the club. I was just seeing if anyone else had any luck? Or the best places to be? So far I found Shilo Inn- $80 night, Super 8- $103 night, Ramada- $110 night, Best Western-$109 night.
> Oh and the Travelodge is horrible, I suggest no one stay there.
> *


Shilo is cool not ALOT of room for trucks and trailer but there is the truck stop acroos the street and i think they got 24hr indoor pool there was hotel 6 too but wheren they being nitches about people hanging out??


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 14 2008, 06:02 PM~10656408
> *Shilo is cool not ALOT of room for trucks and trailer but there is the truck stop acroos the street and i think they got 24hr indoor pool there was hotel 6 too but wheren they being nitches about people hanging out??
> *


thats right it was the shilo we stayed at last year fuck that place was cool we stay up and out in the parking lot till 4am kickin it.....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 14 2008, 04:08 PM~10655971
> *Don't Short legs gotta place over there why ya'll need rooms
> *


 :0


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme+May 14 2008, 03:17 PM~10656015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all i remember about that nite was calvin and munch bullshittin.. :roflmao: :roflmao: funny shit, good times..


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 14 2008, 08:24 PM~10657817
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD TIMES THAT NIGHT :biggrin: THATS FORSURE :nicoderm:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

DAMN SHOW GETTIN HERE QUICK

ILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 15 2008, 07:09 AM~10660388
> *DAMN SHOW GETTIN HERE QUICK
> 
> ILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


with your ride?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 14 2008, 10:02 AM~10653242
> *DON'T FORGET TO SUPPORT THE LOWCOS SHOW CIRCUIT.  BUY THE CD WHEN YOU SEE IT.  IT INCLUDES SHOUT OUTS TO CLUBS LIKE CONTAGIOUS, SHOWTIME, ROLLERZ ONLY, AND MORE. SEE YOU AT THE SHOWS.
> 
> 
> ...



lots of oldies remakes, lowrider songs. great cd.


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 15 2008, 07:00 AM~10660761
> *with your ride?
> *


Damn you doing stand up now too HA HA HA


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ANYONE LOCAL KNOW A TRAVELLING TRANSMISSION MECHANIC


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 15 2008, 10:00 AM~10661503
> *Damn you doing stand up now too HA HA HA
> *


I AM


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

JUNE 22ND SOUNDS GREAT.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

we should be having 2 cars going to the moses show


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@May 18 2008, 08:46 AM~10680163
> *we should be having 2 cars going to the moses show
> *


fantastic. thanks for the support


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 14 2008, 10:02 AM~10653242
> *DON'T FORGET TO SUPPORT THE LOWCOS SHOW CIRCUIT.  BUY THE CD WHEN YOU SEE IT.  IT INCLUDES SHOUT OUTS TO CLUBS LIKE CONTAGIOUS, SHOWTIME, ROLLERZ ONLY, AND MORE. SEE YOU AT THE SHOWS.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 14 2008, 10:02 AM~10653242
> *DON'T FORGET TO SUPPORT THE LOWCOS SHOW CIRCUIT.  BUY THE CD WHEN YOU SEE IT.  IT INCLUDES SHOUT OUTS TO CLUBS LIKE CONTAGIOUS, SHOWTIME, ROLLERZ ONLY, AND MORE. SEE YOU AT THE SHOWS.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 17 2008, 08:20 AM~10676272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 15 2008, 10:00 AM~10661503
> *Damn you doing stand up now too HA HA HA
> *


x2 i would love to homie but if i get caught drivin on suspended im spendin a long unwanted vacation in the gray bar motel...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 20 2008, 11:10 PM~10702129
> *x2 i would love to homie but if i get caught drivin on suspended im spendin a long unwanted vacation in the gray bar motel...
> *


MOTHAFUCKA dont act like you some hard ass gansta and been hemmed up hella for drinving suspended you have to have major conviction b4 you do time for that shit lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 21 2008, 12:37 AM~10702229
> *MOTHAFUCKA dont act like you some hard ass gansta and been hemmed up hella for drinving suspended you have to have major conviction b4 you do time for that shit lol
> *


no im just sayin what the judge told me when i called em bout the paper i got in the mail from my accident..


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

moses lake is a long ways to push a car...... :0 :uh:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

moses lake was fun.....


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin: where there....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 21 2008, 11:05 AM~10704680
> *:biggrin: where there....
> 
> 
> ...


Dude on the right look like he wish he had a big ass sandwhich in his hands LOL (no offense) :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 21 2008, 12:05 PM~10704680
> *:biggrin: where there....
> 
> 
> ...


is that the ""CRIPS SIGN "" I SEE THERE? :biggrin: ???J/K


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

JULY 6TH WASHINGTON COUNTY FAIRPLEX,CONTRACT APROVED FOR THE CAR SHOW OF THE WEST!!HILLSBORO OREGON,HIT ME UP IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS,OR HAVE A BOOT,,THERES GONA BE PLENTY OF ROOM FOR OVER 250 CARS,,AND MANY OF THE VINTAGE ,OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE GONA BE THERE TOO,MORE INFO TO COME,MAY HAVE NO TIME FOR FLIYERS ,,BUT PASS THE WORD!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

OF COURSE SOME OF MY GIRLFRIENDS ARE GONA BE THERRRRR :biggrin: :cheesy:  :thumbsup:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

wait till you see the girls im bring to moses!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@May 21 2008, 07:02 PM~10707917
> *wait till you see the girls im bring to moses!
> *


 :cheesy: ARE THEY GONA BE NAKED? :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@May 21 2008, 10:30 AM~10704062
> *moses lake is a long ways to push a car...... :0  :uh:
> *


hey now blue runs homie,and she has brakes again..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 21 2008, 12:05 PM~10704680
> *:biggrin: where there....
> 
> 
> ...



why is brian lookin somewhere else


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 21 2008, 12:05 PM~10704680
> *:biggrin: where there....
> 
> 
> ...



why is brian lookin somewhere else


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

MAYBE HE WAS WATCHIN HIS CAR? :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 21 2008, 08:45 PM~10709690
> *why is brian lookin somewhere else
> *


Hes looking at the big ass sandwhich dude on the right is wishing he had in his hands


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 21 2008, 11:40 PM~10710294
> *Hes looking at the big ass sandwhich dude on the right is wishing he had in his hands
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

great pics billy!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

dammit,,im gonna have to change the date again,,the 6th of july is really not a good day for a show,,theres other events going on the same date,,theres a circus,,then also theres a rodeo,and some soccer tournament,,is good in a way lots of ppl,,but i dont want a whole bunch of drunks messing with the cars or ppl,,so im gonna have to change the date for august 30 th or 31st,but contract it has being aproved,,and 100% for sure theres gona be a car show,or i will hang my self from my balls!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

yeeeeaaaaaah boyeeeeee


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

so whats the motel,did someone say shiloh inn?whats their #?wheres the cruise gonna be at that towns kind of spread out??


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 22 2008, 12:40 AM~10710294
> *Hes looking at the big ass sandwhich dude on the right is wishing he had in his hands
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@May 22 2008, 06:41 PM~10715679
> *so whats the motel,did someone say shiloh inn?whats their #?wheres the cruise gonna be at that towns kind of spread out??
> *


Shilo Inn # 509-765-9317. Better get rooms fast, before I checked and they were $76 a night, now they are $109 a night going up fast! :nono:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WE ARE STAYING AT THE SUPER 8. WE ARE GONNA POST UP AT THE FOOD PAVILLION. 

THIS IS GONNA BE CRACKIN. WE HAVE SPENT ALMOST $15,000 TO PUT THIS TOGETHER. EACH PERSON MEANS ALOT TO US BEACAUSE IT IS A HUGE CHUNK OF CHANGE AND TIME WE ARE DEVOTING TO THIS. 

ALL THE SUPPORT WE CAN GET IS APPRECIATED. COME AND HAVE FUN WITH THE LOWCOS.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 23 2008, 08:00 PM~10237996
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>IN CASE YOU GUYS FORGOT THERE WAS A HOP.*


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 28 2008, 09:00 PM~10758315
> *IN CASE YOU GUYS FORGOT THERE WAS A HOP.
> *


Single Piston :cheesy: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgcO_WMHJYs&feature=related


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 28 2008, 07:00 PM~10758315
> *IN CASE YOU GUYS FORGOT THERE WAS A HOP.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

can someone post the address so i can mapquest it..thanks


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

Located nearly in the geographic center of The State of Washington at the Intersection of 
Interstate 90 and State Route 17. The Fairgrounds is located adjacent to the northwest corner of Moses Lake.
3953 Airway Drive NE Moses Lake, Washington 98837
509-765-3581, X-21 FAX 509-766-7940
[email protected]


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

whats happenin grape?


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 30 2008, 05:22 AM~10770064
> *whats happenin grape?
> *


not much grump,mose is locked in maby even bring a low-low,..lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@May 30 2008, 10:43 PM~10776050
> *not much grump,mose is locked in maby even bring a low-low,..lol
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@May 30 2008, 10:43 PM~10776050
> *not much grump,mose is locked in maby even bring a low-low,..lol
> *


BETTER BRING A FEW MORE THAN 1


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

nice guy


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 28 2008, 05:31 PM~10757086
> *WE ARE STAYING AT THE SUPER 8.  WE ARE GONNA POST UP AT THE FOOD PAVILLION.
> 
> THIS IS GONNA BE CRACKIN.  WE HAVE SPENT ALMOST $15,000 TO PUT THIS TOGETHER.  EACH PERSON MEANS ALOT TO US BEACAUSE IT IS A HUGE CHUNK OF CHANGE AND TIME WE ARE DEVOTING TO THIS.
> ...


Damn i hearing all kinds of motels...i think motel 6 and motel8 are a block and a half away from each other...fuck might have to change my REZERVATIONS....lol..


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jun 4 2008, 06:34 PM~10800408
> *Damn i hearing all kinds of motels...i think motel 6 and motel8 are a block and a half away from each other...fuck might have to change my REZERVATIONS....lol..
> *




THEY MIGHT ALL BE SOLD OUT. BETTER HURRY.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 2 2008, 05:05 PM~10782436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 2 2008, 05:05 PM~10782436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna be cool!We will see you there!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## chevyson13 (Jun 7, 2008)

will be there ese


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT 4 MOSSES LAKE :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

see you there grumpy :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

MOSES IS LESS THAN 2 WEEKS. REMEMBER WE HAVE INDOOR SPOTS, 2 BUILDINGS. I NEED TO KNOW WHO HAS DISPLAYS. PRBABLY USES ONE BUILDING FOR BIKES. 

HIT ME UP FOR INFO. 509-270-6777

LETS KEEP THIS ONE AT THE TOP OF THE PAGE. WE NEED TO MAKE SURE EVERYBODY THAT DOESN'T KNOW,.....KNOWS NOW. THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE HOTTEST SHOWS WE HAVE EVER DONE. DON'T MISS IT. WE WILL FIND YOU A RIDE IF YOU NEED ONE.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

P TOWN WILL BE SUPPORTIN FO SHO


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 9 2008, 09:12 AM~10829299
> *MOSES IS LESS THAN 2 WEEKS.  REMEMBER WE HAVE INDOOR SPOTS, 2 BUILDINGS.  I NEED TO KNOW WHO HAS DISPLAYS.  PRBABLY USES ONE BUILDING FOR BIKES.
> 
> HIT ME UP FOR INFO.  509-270-6777
> ...


dayum :0 

im glad im goin.. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 9 2008, 09:12 AM~10829299
> *MOSES IS LESS THAN 2 WEEKS.  REMEMBER WE HAVE INDOOR SPOTS, 2 BUILDINGS.  I NEED TO KNOW WHO HAS DISPLAYS.  PRBABLY USES ONE BUILDING FOR BIKES.
> 
> HIT ME UP FOR INFO.  509-270-6777
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 9 2008, 10:38 AM~10829918
> *dayum  :0
> 
> im glad im goin.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 9 2008, 10:38 AM~10829918
> *dayum  :0
> 
> im glad im goin.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Feb 24 2008, 03:00 PM~10018528
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i hope my freinds come deep like this again.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Looks like Tony lifted his leg and cut a fart on that girl.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 10 2008, 11:33 AM~10838387
> *Looks like Tony lifted his leg and cut a fart on that girl.
> *



yeah, thats messed up.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 10 2008, 11:34 AM~10838395
> *yeah, thats messed up.
> *


This fool once said "Doode I have to poo", he then cut a fart and said "wait, now I just have to wipe". :barf: :barf:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 10 2008, 11:36 AM~10838414
> *This fool once said "Doode I have to poo", he then cut a fart and said "wait, now I just have to wipe".  :barf:  :barf:
> *


well, he likes it that way


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 10 2008, 11:38 AM~10838433
> *well, he likes it that way
> *




do it for gravy


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 24 2008, 01:35 PM~10018179
> *http://www.lowcoscarclub.com/  CLICK LINK
> 
> http://www.lowcoscarclub.com/
> ...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOODIN SHARP GRUMP


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 9 2008, 09:30 PM~10834976
> *:cheesy:
> *


thank you again big homie :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Feb 24 2008, 03:00 PM~10018528
> *
> 
> 
> ...




BIG TONE HAD ONE TWO MANY TARTER SHOTS THAT DAY


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 4 2008, 09:42 PM~10801874
> *THEY MIGHT ALL BE SOLD OUT.  BETTER HURRY.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

whos bringing a hopper?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jun 11 2008, 01:18 PM~10847342
> *whos bringing a hopper?
> *


i hear there are a few hoppers makin the trek, some crazy ones too.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

getting close.. :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 11 2008, 09:11 PM~10851386
> *i hear there are a few hoppers makin the trek, some crazy ones too.
> *


hell yeah!!!!it's on...


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

uffin: ttt for the LOWCOS!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 14 2008, 10:18 AM~10868775
> *uffin: ttt for the LOWCOS!!!
> *



1 WEEK AWAY. LETS GET THEM RIDES CLEANED UP. MOSES IS GONNA BE NUTS.


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

does any one know how many clubs they got in moses lake,just wonderin i never seen anyone from their on this thread..seems a little odd!!!!!TTT fotr da NW!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IT ALL ABOUT LOCATION DOG, LOWCOS LOOKS OUT AND FINDS A SPOT MORE CONVIENANT FOR EVERYONE TRAVELING...

WE ARE SPREAD OUT TOO MUCH OR WE NEED MORE REAL PEEPS RIDIN TO FILL THE GAPS


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 14 2008, 09:32 AM~10868820
> *1 WEEK AWAY.  LETS GET THEM RIDES CLEANED UP.  MOSES IS GONNA BE NUTS.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 14 2008, 11:29 PM~10872144
> *IT ALL ABOUT LOCATION DOG, LOWCOS LOOKS OUT AND FINDS A SPOT MORE CONVIENANT FOR EVERYONE TRAVELING...
> 
> WE ARE SPREAD OUT TOO MUCH OR WE NEED MORE REAL PEEPS RIDIN TO FILL THE GAPS
> *



THIS IS VERY TRUE, WE WANTED IT TO BE CENTRALLT LOCATED FOR EVERYONE. JUST A SHORT DRIVE FOR EVERYONE. IF EVERYBODY SHOWS, THIS WILL BE THE SICKEST SHOW IN THE NW. WE WANT EVERYONES INPUT ON HOW TO MAKE IT BETTER EVERY YEAR, BUT IT WILL ONLY SURVIVE AS A GREAT SHOW IF WE HAVE DEDICATED RIDERS SHOWING UP AND MAKING IT THAT WAY. 

THANKS IN ADVANcE 4 ALL OF YOU HEADED THAT WAY. LETS MAKE THIS THE BEST SHOW THE NW HAS EVER HAD.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 15 2008, 12:09 PM~10873933
> *THIS IS VERY TRUE, WE WANTED IT TO BE CENTRALLT LOCATED FOR EVERYONE.  JUST A SHORT DRIVE FOR EVERYONE.  IF EVERYBODY SHOWS, THIS WILL BE THE SICKEST SHOW IN THE NW.  WE WANT EVERYONES INPUT ON HOW TO MAKE IT BETTER EVERY YEAR, BUT IT WILL ONLY SURVIVE AS A GREAT SHOW IF WE HAVE DEDICATED RIDERS SHOWING UP AND MAKING IT THAT WAY.
> 
> TRHANKS IN ADVANVE 4 ALL OF YOU HEADED THAT WAY.  LETS MAKE THIS THE BEST SHOW THE NW HAS EVER HAD.
> *


i just pray that im able to make it....


its lookin like i aint gonna make another show that i was severly lookin forwards too,too bad my older brother backed out on me at the last minute..


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 15 2008, 05:57 PM~10875440
> *i just pray that im able to make it....
> its lookin like i aint gonna make another show that i was severly lookin forwards too,too bad my older brother backed out on me at the last minute..
> *


just fed ex yourself there.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 15 2008, 04:57 PM~10875440
> *i just pray that im able to make it....
> its lookin like i aint gonna make another show that i was severly lookin forwards too,too bad my older brother backed out on me at the last minute..
> *


 :uh: last minute u still have a week man  :twak: get on the phone start makin shit happen.. no excuses :angry: :biggrin: call greyhound


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 15 2008, 11:16 PM~10877712
> *:uh: last minute u still have a week man  :twak: get on the phone start makin shit happen.. no excuses :angry:  :biggrin: call greyhound
> *


Olympia, Washington 

Address
OLYMPIA GREYHOUND STA
107 7TH AVE SE
Olympia, WA 98501


Telephone Numbers
Main: 360-357-5541
Baggage: 360-357-5541
Greyhound Package Express: 360-357-5541
Greyhound Charter: 800-454-2487



Hours Of Operation
Hours of operation subject to change. Please call to verify hours before making travel arrangements.
Station Monday-Friday: 8:00 am-8:00 pm
Saturday-Sunday: 8:00 am-10:00 am, 12:30 pm-8:00 pm
Holiday: 8:00 am-10:00 am, 12:30 pm-8:00 pm 
Greyhound Package Express Monday-Sunday: 8:00 am-8:00 pm
Holiday: 8:00 am-8:00 pm 
Ticketing Monday-Friday: 8:00 am-8:00 pm
Saturday-Sunday: 8:00 am-10:00 am, 12:30 pm-8:00 pm
Holiday: 8:00 am-10:00 am, 12:30 pm-8:00 pm 

Moses Lake, Washington 

Address
MOSES LAKE FOOD MART
1819 E KITTELSON RD
Moses Lake, WA 98837


Telephone Numbers
Main: 509-766-4216
Greyhound Package Express: 509-766-4216
Greyhound Charter: 800-454-2487



Hours Of Operation
Hours of operation subject to change. Please call to verify hours before making travel arrangements.
Station Monday-Sunday: 12:00 am-3:00 am, 9:00 am-11:59 pm
Holiday: 12:00 am-3:00 am, 9:00 am-11:59 pm 
Greyhound Package Express Monday-Sunday: 9:00 am-9:00 pm
Holiday: 9:00 am-9:00 pm 
Ticketing Monday-Sunday: 9:00 am-9:00 pm
Holiday: 9:00 am-9:00 pm 

If the above fail you can always go back to being a LOT LIZARD chuckie :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: there tony str8 hooked u up with the 411.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 15 2008, 12:09 PM~10873933
> *THIS IS VERY TRUE, WE WANTED IT TO BE CENTRALLT LOCATED FOR EVERYONE.  JUST A SHORT DRIVE FOR EVERYONE.  IF EVERYBODY SHOWS, THIS WILL BE THE SICKEST SHOW IN THE NW.  WE WANT EVERYONES INPUT ON HOW TO MAKE IT BETTER EVERY YEAR, BUT IT WILL ONLY SURVIVE AS A GREAT SHOW IF WE HAVE DEDICATED RIDERS SHOWING UP AND MAKING IT THAT WAY.
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANcE 4 ALL OF YOU HEADED THAT WAY.  LETS MAKE THIS THE BEST SHOW THE NW HAS EVER HAD.
> *


The Lowcos goat show gonna be crackin.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

and Serio is performing! :0


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 16 2008, 12:24 AM~10877771
> *Olympia, Washington
> 
> Address
> ...


get the info from portland.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 16 2008, 10:20 AM~10880036
> *get the info from portland.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 16 2008, 11:20 AM~10880036
> *get the info from portland.
> *


come up with Big Mike.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 16 2008, 11:20 AM~10880036
> *get the info from portland.
> *


Stop by and pic up your little brother in OLY so he dont have to look like this on the way to the show


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

havent been to a car show in a while, going to this one even though its a 3 hour drive for me. :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 16 2008, 04:22 PM~10881841
> *Stop by and pic up your little brother in OLY so he dont have to look like this on the way to the show
> 
> 
> ...


lolololololol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 16 2008, 10:42 AM~10879680
> *The Lowcos  show gonna be crackin.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low707cutt_@Jun 16 2008, 03:58 PM~10882083
> *havent been to a car show in a while, going to this one even though its a 3 hour drive for me. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 16 2008, 03:22 PM~10881841
> *Stop by and pic up your little brother in OLY so he dont have to look like this on the way to the show
> 
> 
> ...


lol i wouldnt look like that homie,but i aint gotta problem ridin on the back of the hauler anyways... thats what i did when we towed my dads truck back when the blazer broke in auburn...


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Hey Grumpy is there a beer garden or can we bring in ice chest filled ???


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 23 2008, 08:00 PM~10237996
> *Single Pump may extend or shorten ‘banana bar’ / upper trailing arms up to (4) four inches and lowers up to (1 ) one inch. Double Pump may extend or shorten ‘banana’ bar up to six (6) inches and lower trailing arms up to three (3) inches. Cylinder mounts cannot exceed the frame. Cylinder mounts may be attached to trailing arms, but must be located in center of spring cup (not to exceed 2 inches high). Spring cup must be attached to trailing arm. Coil-over cylinders are allowed on single-pump and double-pump cars. All nuts and bolts on front and rear suspension including, shocks, trailing arms, sway bars and banana bar must be original or direct OE replacement. No bent, swapped, flipped or relocation of any mounts, trailing arms, A-arm mounts, body mounts, engine mounts, banana arm mounts, transmission mounts, sway bar mounts, rear shock mounts, axle mounts or center support mounts. No relocation of banana arm frame rail or bending, modification, etc. Rear axle may not be modified, bent, twisted or stretched. No body lift kits allowed. Body mounts must be rubber and fastened securely with no gaps between body mount and frame.
> 6. The Front suspension components including, A-arms, springs mounts, and cross member must be mounted on their original mounting positions.
> 7. Upper A-arms can be extended up to (3) inches. Lower A-arms can be reinforced with material up to 1/4-inch thick.
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 16 2008, 10:22 PM~10885747
> *:cheesy:
> *




LOVELY NUTS CANT POST HES TOO NEW


----------



## LOWCOS CUSTOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

LOOK IN GAY ALSO!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS CUSTOMS_@Jun 16 2008, 10:38 PM~10885885
> *LOOK IN GAY ALSO!
> *


 :0 I never thought id see the day :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS CUSTOMS_@Jun 16 2008, 11:38 PM~10885885
> *LOOK IN GAY ALSO!
> *


 :0 DA BOSS


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 16 2008, 11:16 PM~10886100
> *:0  DA BOSS
> *


Flip Flops in full effect :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 16 2008, 11:20 PM~10886108
> *Flip Flops in full effect :biggrin:
> *


Roof surfing and welding too


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 17 2008, 12:38 AM~10886175
> *Roof surfing and welding too
> *


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 14 2008, 10:32 AM~10868820
> *1 WEEK AWAY.  LETS GET THEM RIDES CLEANED UP.  MOSES IS GONNA BE NUTS.
> *


 :thumbsup: :machinegun:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 16 2008, 09:57 PM~10885503
> *Hey Grumpy is there a beer garden or can we bring in ice chest filled ???
> *


NO BEER GARDEN, BUT THE BEER.....


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0 I DIDN'T KNOW THEY ALLOWED YOU TO BE ON LAYITLOW AT THE POKER TABLE :0 I MISSED YOUR CALL LAST NIGHT BOSS, I'LL CALL YOU IN A BIT.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 17 2008, 10:02 AM~10888085
> *:0  I DIDN'T KNOW THEY ALLOWED YOU TO BE ON LAYITLOW AT THE POKER TABLE :0  I MISSED YOUR CALL LAST NIGHT BOSS, I'LL CALL YOU IN A BIT.
> *


THAT'S TRUE, HOW DID HE GET HIS LAPTOP IN THE CASINO...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THESE ARE THE SHIRTS WE HAD MADE FOR NON CLUB MEMBERS.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 17 2008, 12:37 PM~10889274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell ill get me one for sure :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 17 2008, 10:15 AM~10888184
> *THAT'S TRUE, HOW DID HE GET HIS LAPTOP IN THE CASINO...
> *


thats what i would like to know,shit you can barely have a camera phone in ours..

i watched some lady get busted filmin the gaming floor.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 17 2008, 01:11 PM~10889528
> *hell ill get me one for sure :biggrin:
> *


It would look good on you Virg.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 17 2008, 02:02 PM~10889891
> *It would look good on you Virg.
> *


nick, shouldnt you be working on one of your 13 cars?


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

5 days and counting...is it to early for a roll call!!!!!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jun 17 2008, 08:19 PM~10892710
> *5 days and counting...is it to early for a roll call!!!!!
> *


400 LOWCOS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 17 2008, 02:47 PM~10890183
> *nick, shouldnt you be working on one of your 13 cars?
> *


I'm just saying it would look good on him. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 18 2008, 02:56 PM~10899345
> *I'm just saying it would look good on him. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU WOULD LOOK GOOD ON HIM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 18 2008, 04:05 PM~10899783
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

Loadin em up friday and rollin out saturday morning!

Gonna be a good one !


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@Jun 18 2008, 10:30 PM~10902903
> *Loadin em up friday and rollin out saturday morning!
> 
> Gonna be a good one !
> *


us too dog we r gonna be there about 1 pm


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 18 2008, 11:03 PM~10903176
> *us too dog we r gonna be there about 1 pm
> *


We gonna be at the super 8......Probably @ 11 or 12.....


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

looks like super 8 is where the party will be! heeeeyyyy yoooo!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@Jun 19 2008, 12:46 AM~10903697
> *We gonna be at the super 8......Probably  @  11 or 12.....
> *


thats where we all r and where we put spice 1 too.


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 19 2008, 06:47 AM~10904274
> *thats where we all r and where we put spice 1 too.
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## chevyson13 (Jun 7, 2008)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyson13_@Jun 19 2008, 11:58 AM~10906161
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevyson13_@Jun 8 2008, 04:23 PM~10824643
> *will be there ese
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 18 2008, 01:34 PM~10898656
> *400 LOWCOS
> *


and a Big Nosed Steve?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

SO WHOS ROLLIN ?


Roll call......Post up !


New Friends C.C. Is bringing at least 8 cars and sum fam.... 

rollin saturday......


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

be there or be circle with a rainbow


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@Jun 19 2008, 11:57 PM~10911383
> *SO WHOS ROLLIN ?
> Roll call......Post up !
> New Friends C.C. Is bringing at least 8 cars and sum fam....
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@Jun 19 2008, 11:57 PM~10911383
> *SO WHOS ROLLIN ?
> Roll call......Post up !
> New Friends C.C. Is bringing at least 8 cars and sum fam....
> ...



grumpy
wax
javier
mando
sporty
ian
tooth 
angel
brandon
donny
mark
savage
big kid
tyson
aaron
kevin
james
alex
hugo
brian
robbie
jess


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 20 2008, 09:24 AM~10912873
> *grumpy
> wax
> javier
> ...




RAY FROM ROLLERZ SAID 18 CARS.
SHOWTIME SAID 12 OR SO. 
CONTAGIOUS SAID 7 OR 8
HOMIEZ SAID 5 OR 6


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 20 2008, 09:29 AM~10912904
> *RAY FROM ROLLERZ SAID 18 CARS.
> SHOWTIME SAID 12 OR SO.
> CONTAGIOUS SAID 7 OR 8
> ...


Thats a car show in it self. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 20 2008, 09:29 AM~10912904
> *RAY FROM ROLLERZ SAID 18 CARS.
> SHOWTIME SAID 12 OR SO.
> CONTAGIOUS SAID 7 OR 8
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 20 2008, 09:24 AM~10912873
> *grumpy
> wax
> javier
> ...


 :biggrin: as for the club im not sure who said 12 i know we bringing cars but not sure about 12


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

yeah Iamma have to bring two or three of my own cars to be able to be at that 7-8 cars ......... :biggrin: 

lets see..kaddy,mustang,elco,monte,impala,caprice,caddi ...so 7cars maybe the denali and the blue elco..too???


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 20 2008, 10:29 AM~10912904
> *RAY FROM ROLLERZ SAID 18 CARS.
> SHOWTIME SAID 12 OR SO.
> CONTAGIOUS SAID 7 OR 8
> ...


damm 18 cars :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jun 20 2008, 10:01 AM~10913122
> *yeah Iamma have to bring two or three of my own cars to be able to be at that 7-8 cars ......... :biggrin:
> 
> lets see..kaddy,mustang,elco,monte,impala,caprice,caddi  ...so 7cars maybe the denali and the blue elco..too???
> *


What about your prez cutlass? I talked to him a few days ago he said he was bringing it. :happysad:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jun 20 2008, 10:01 AM~10913122
> *yeah Iamma have to bring two or three of my own cars to be able to be at that 7-8 cars ......... :biggrin:
> 
> lets see..kaddy,mustang,elco,monte,impala,caprice,caddi  ...so 7cars maybe the denali and the blue elco..too???
> *


Did Jacob get his car fixed? Thats sad what happened that 4 was super nice.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 20 2008, 11:23 AM~10913265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the 64 is still nice its just waiting on some new moldings.......


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jun 20 2008, 10:46 AM~10913443
> *I dont know were you get your info but Iam the President of Contagious car club
> and yeah I hope he does bring it.........
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

See you tommorro.......  was up with your uncle is he still locked up??if not bring him to Moses..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jun 20 2008, 11:05 AM~10913589
> *See you tommorro.......  was up with your uncle is he still locked up??if not bring him to Moses..... :biggrin:
> *


you know that foo in jail when isnt he lol :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin: yeah my uncle Cesar just got a DUI a couple weeks ago bailed him out and now court in july........ :uh: fuckers are worse then us.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jun 20 2008, 11:32 AM~10913835
> *:biggrin: yeah my uncle Cesar just got a DUI a couple weeks ago bailed him out and now court in july........ :uh: fuckers are worse then us.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

what's the roster for the show?


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jun 20 2008, 01:23 PM~10914246
> *what's the roster for the show?
> *


I wanna see some tittys n some hops n I'm out!!!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jun 20 2008, 01:25 PM~10914259
> *I wanna see some tittys n some hops n I'm out!!!
> *


Are you going to Moses????bring the sexyfour.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

I'll be there. Time to find out what this new motor gets for hwy mpg's.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jun 20 2008, 02:40 PM~10915292
> *I'll be there.  Time to find out what this new motor gets for hwy mpg's.
> *


In a Landau :thumbsup:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 20 2008, 01:44 PM~10915314
> *In a Landau :thumbsup:
> *


You know it


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jun 20 2008, 03:16 PM~10915537
> *You know it
> 
> 
> ...


Post the real one. :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 20 2008, 02:32 PM~10915616
> *Post the real one. :biggrin:
> *


I'll be rolling in animated like Roger Rabbit


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

POST THE ELCOS UNDERCARRIAGE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

u know ima be there 

ill be gettin into moses lake at 3:30 in the mornin though 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ENERGY DRINKS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SOMEONE PICK ME UP,, MAY CAR JUST BROKE DOWN FUCKING YESTERDAY.... :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

Iam bringin my minivan....full custom...lol...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

TOMORROW IS THE DAY THAT 30 LOWCOS AND 200 OF THE NORTHWESTS REAL RIDERS INVADE MOSES LAKE.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jun 20 2008, 10:11 AM~10913187
> *damm 18 cars :0
> *


18???????????


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

its on


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jun 20 2008, 11:56 PM~10918287
> *18???????????
> *


THATS WHAT I WAS TOLD


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 16 2008, 07:04 AM~10878539
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hopefully all of these are comin to moses.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

last year moses lake wasnt ready for us, definately not ready for us this year.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 21 2008, 07:01 AM~10919033
> *hopefully all of these are comin to moses.
> *


mine's stuttering a little bit, but we'll get it fixed and back on today uffin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jun 21 2008, 12:56 AM~10918287
> *18???????????
> *


18+ a buckled regal


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jun 21 2008, 09:39 AM~10919449
> *18+ a buckled regal
> *


nice


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 21 2008, 08:09 AM~10919060
> *last year moses lake wasnt ready for us, definately not ready for us this year.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 21 2008, 10:02 AM~10919548
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

nos energy drinks will be ther handing out energy drinks.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 16 2008, 06:47 AM~10878471
> *
> 
> 
> ...




this will be in moses lake

:biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 21 2008, 10:07 AM~10919560
> *nos energy drinks will be ther handing out energy drinks.
> *


 :biggrin: would they have energy pills to get my we-we up??i had some action last nite and need to get in track again!! :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

:biggrin: 

I wonder if little Spice 2 is going to perform? That would be tight!


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I hope it dosent rain it was raining like a bitch here earlier, im headed over in the morning.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

PICS?HOP PICS?SHOW PICS?BITCHES PICS?!!POST


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

As usual Lowcos busted there ass and put on a real good show. Had a good time seeing alot of the northwest homies.


----------



## Leonelmtz2003 (Jun 3, 2003)

Made the 6 hr trip from Eastern Oregon! Great Show! I had a lot of fun...  

The MC LX from Rollerz Only was CLEAN, along with a bunch of other cars!


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

great show lowcos lets do it biger in spokane!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

pics!!! pics!!!


----------



## Leonelmtz2003 (Jun 3, 2003)

I will add mine favorites tomorrow night! When is the Spokane show?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Great show! I had a good time!


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

Good turnout,Good times....
All of the hard work and extra effort from Lowcos is Definatly appreciated !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

So for everyone, whom couldn't make the show; here are some pic's! It was a very good show, which my pic's don't do the show justice. I only took a few; however the usual suspects were in full attendance from all the major clubs across the NW. 

LOWCOS holding it down for the NW! Everyone I spoke with was very appreciative of LOWCOS and their 2008 contributions to the Lowrider scene in the NW. Very well done!

Bobby Mac from SHOWTIME C.C. Seattle stole the show with clean 57' hardtop & 61' Bubbletop (Nothing like have $100K in rides at one show). Many other SHOWTIME members and their rides were in attendance.

Rollerz Only was in full force and won the club participation award, along with several other awards. Rollerz was very well represented as usual!

Steve Vogel took Best of Show with his candy green Subcompact Radical Euro. Can't forget the Euro guys! Nice job Steve!

UCE C.C. was well represented from all NW Chapters. A few highlights were Scott King and John from UCE took 1st and 2nd for with their Harleys, and Aaron Vickery took Best Paint.

Many other clubs were very well represented, which included Homiez Only, Custom Crusiers, Good Fellas, etc. Sorry if I forgot anyone, but their were many other clubs and nice rides in attendance. 

Don't miss July 13th LOWCOS Car Show at the Spokane Convention Center, which should be another great show!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Lowco's always going the distance to throw a good show :thumbsup:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

i got a NOS hang over.... :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jun 22 2008, 11:32 PM~10929839
> *i got a NOS hang over.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jun 23 2008, 12:32 AM~10929839
> *i got a NOS hang over.... :biggrin:
> *


That shit gave me a headache, or maybe that was the sun burning my scalp


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WE WANT TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL THE RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TODAY. IT WAS A LONG SHOW AND HARD WORK. IT WAS ALL WORTH IT TO SEE ALL THE PEOPLE TOGETHER IN FORCE SHOWING OFF THEIR PRIDE AND SWEAT. JULY 13TH WILL BE A BETTER SHOW. INDOOR AND AC. WE ARE NOT HAVING ANY PERFORMERS, JUST A DJ. WE FEEL THAT ISNT WHAT DRAWS THE CROWD, ITS THE GREAT CARS. SHOWTIME REALLY SHED NEW LIGHT ON HARD WORK THAT PAYS OFF. THANK YOU AND THANKS TO ALL THE PEOPLE THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT NW LOWRIDING AND THE LOWCOS.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> *Steve Vogel took Best of Show with his candy green Subcompact Radical Euro. Can't forget the Euro guys! Nice job Steve!*



Fuccn Mark alway dreamin bout candy green hondas


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 23 2008, 01:01 AM~10929978
> *Fuccn Mark alway dreamin bout candy green hondas
> *


lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks to the lowcos for putting on the great show and the chicos pizza :biggrin: and thanks to everyone who came out to SUPPORT THE NW and keep this alive up here thanks to Darrin from blvd cc thanks to 503tony for working in my trunk fixin a leak thanks to brian aka oldschoolcaddy for the teflon and tools it was a ggreat show and weekend


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 23 2008, 12:01 AM~10929978
> *Fuccn Mark alway dreamin bout candy green hondas
> *


LOL


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 23 2008, 12:35 AM~10930118
> *Thanks to the lowcos for putting on the great show and the chicos pizza :biggrin: and thanks to everyone who came out to SUPPORT THE NW and keep this alive up here thanks to Darrin from blvd cc thanks to 503tony for working in my trunk fixin a leak thanks to brian aka oldschoolcaddy for the teflon and tools it was a ggreat show and weekend
> *



the show wouldnt have been the same without you tone... :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:0 i even seen some big ol titties at this show on the glass.. :biggrin: 
good show LOWCOS..


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 23 2008, 08:38 AM~10931150
> *:0 i even seen some big ol titties at this show on the glass..  :biggrin:
> good show LOWCOS..
> *





















Hella BIG :biggrin:


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 23 2008, 12:35 AM~10930118
> *Thanks to the lowcos for putting on the great show and the chicos pizza :biggrin: and thanks to everyone who came out to SUPPORT THE NW and keep this alive up here thanks to Darrin from blvd cc thanks to 503tony for working in my trunk fixin a leak thanks to brian aka oldschoolcaddy for the teflon and tools it was a ggreat show and weekend
> *


you did a good job2 homie nice hoppin


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

freaks :biggrin:


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 23 2008, 09:02 AM~10931289
> *freaks :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ANY MORE VIDS OF HOPP, OR MORE PICS


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

:0


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

lincoln looking good tony :0


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Who won the hop ? Single double, and luxury?


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smurf509_@Jun 23 2008, 09:45 AM~10931520
> *
> 
> :0
> *


more pic's in contagious car club topic


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

them showtime cars were sick!!!good show!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 23 2008, 01:35 AM~10930118
> *Thanks to the lowcos for putting on the great show and the chicos pizza :biggrin: and thanks to everyone who came out to SUPPORT THE NW and keep this alive up here thanks to Darrin from blvd cc thanks to 503tony for working in my trunk fixin a leak thanks to brian aka oldschoolcaddy for the teflon and tools it was a ggreat show and weekend
> *



X2 thanks to Lowcos from Contagious !!!!!  fun weekend..


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 23 2008, 12:35 AM~10930118
> *Thanks to the lowcos for putting on the great show and the chicos pizza :biggrin: and thanks to everyone who came out to SUPPORT THE NW and keep this alive up here thanks to Darrin from blvd cc thanks to 503tony for working in my trunk fixin a leak thanks to brian aka oldschoolcaddy for the teflon and tools it was a ggreat show and weekend
> *


 :thumbsup: thats what lowriding is all about

lincoln looking good tone


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> Hella BIG :biggrin:
> 
> MAJOR FREAK!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

BIG BOOBS,,BUT NO ASS!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Smurf509_@Jun 23 2008, 09:51 AM~10931243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

cant wait till july 13th. we gonna have twice as much fun and its air conditioned. live dj, no performances. indoor hop, and cash. models and all. big tone. there are two strip clubs.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i had one killer time,it was after i got back over the pass that my weekend WENT TO TOTAL SHIT since big brother was throwin a fit and has been doin his best to make me feel like shit all the time so far..


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks all you riders for coming out! Your why we do this! See you in Spokane!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 23 2008, 07:02 PM~10935860
> *cant wait till july 13th.  we gonna have twice as much fun and its air conditioned.  live dj, no performances.  indoor hop, and cash.  models and all.  big tone. there are two strip clubs.*


Thats means YOUR BUYING :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 23 2008, 10:05 PM~10937537
> *Thats means YOUR BUYING :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: i will be going with you, and i will be buying, but, for me...... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 24 2008, 10:15 AM~10939906
> *:uh:  :uh: i will be going with you, and i will be buying, but, for US...... :biggrin:
> *


I LIKE YOUR STYLE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 24 2008, 10:15 AM~10939906
> *:uh:  :uh: i will be going with you, and i will be buying, but, for me...... :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 24 2008, 10:15 AM~10939906
> *:uh:  :uh: i will be going with you, and i will be buying, but, for me only. I don't have deep enough pockets to pay for you, joey and nick....... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Here some pics my son took at the show...not too bad for 11 he got some vision :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Tony look like he really want some candy????


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

he did pretty dang good shue,not bad at all..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 24 2008, 12:25 PM~10940906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WASNT EVEN LOOKIN AT THAT CANDY I WAS LOOKING AT SOME COOCHIE LOL


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 24 2008, 03:12 PM~10942197
> *I WASNT EVEN LOOKIN AT THAT CANDY I WAS LOOKING AT SOME COOCHIE LOL
> *


Yeah yeah...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 24 2008, 03:15 PM~10942218
> *Yeah yeah...
> *


Quite or ill have the one armed UNABEANER moleste you again


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 24 2008, 03:20 PM~10942238
> *Quite or ill have the one armed UNABEANER moleste you again
> *


Yeah, I didn't like that... that wasn't cool...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 24 2008, 03:23 PM~10942258
> *Yeah, I didn't like that... that wasn't cool...
> *


If thats the story your gunna stick to go for it but i heard ALOT different :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 24 2008, 03:25 PM~10942269
> *If thats the story your gunna stick to go for it but i heard ALOT different :0  :biggrin:
> *


It was all good till that... I was kinda scared... I didn't know what was going on.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 24 2008, 03:27 PM~10942283
> *It was all good till that...  I was kinda scared...  I didn't know what was going on.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fullsizeroller (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 23 2008, 07:02 PM~10935860
> *cant wait till july 13th.  we gonna have twice as much fun and its air conditioned.  live dj, no performances.  indoor hop, and cash.  models and all.  big tone. there are two strip clubs.
> *


you said that there was gona be models at moses lake. so whatz up?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

i see the same pics,,is there any more pics different cars,,and more girl,,not the bob boobs with cancer on the niples!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

fuck ,,,big boobs


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I like how you guys are all worried about the fucking hood rats, who cares. :uh:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 24 2008, 04:30 PM~10943035
> *i see the same pics,,is there any more pics different cars,,and more girl,,not the bob boobs with cancer on the niples!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 24 2008, 04:12 PM~10942197
> *I WASNT EVEN LOOKIN AT THAT CANDY I WAS LOOKING AT SOME COOCHIE LOL
> *


should of seen the coochie that I was looking at while it was securing my impala to the trailer :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jun 24 2008, 09:52 PM~10945149
> *should of seen the coochie that I was looking at while it was securing my impala to the trailer :biggrin:
> *


Pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: hey pato u know the creep probaly got pics.. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 25 2008, 07:12 AM~10946749
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: hey pato u know the creep probaly got pics.. :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 25 2008, 08:12 AM~10946749
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: hey pato u know the creep probaly got pics.. :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


he does I seen them already :cheesy:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 23 2008, 01:35 AM~10930118
> *Thanks to the lowcos for putting on the great show and the chicos pizza :biggrin: and thanks to everyone who came out to SUPPORT THE NW and keep this alive up here thanks to Darrin from blvd cc thanks to 503tony for working in my trunk fixin a leak thanks to brian aka oldschoolcaddy for the teflon and tools it was a ggreat show and weekend
> *


it's all good that's what us ridaz do.....................


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM+Jun 25 2008, 12:02 PM~10949256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 25 2008, 06:22 PM~10951017
> *it's all good that's what us ridaz do.....................
> *


Where was you at, I didnt get my part


----------



## LOWCOS CUSTOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

IT WAS A GREAT SHOW. WE APPRECIATE EACH AND EVERY SPECTATOR, SHOW GOER, AND HOPPER THAT SHOWED UP. I USUALLY HAVNT GOT ON THIS SITE TO MUCH IN THE PAST, THERE ALWAYS SEEMED TO BE SOME ****** ON HERE RUNNING HIS MOUTH ABOUT SOMETHING HE KNEW NOTHING ABOUT. ITS USUALLY THE DUDE THATS BEATING ON HIS CHEST AND TALKING THE MOST THATS DOING THE LEAST. AND I HAVE AVOIDED IT BY STAYING OFF HERE, BUT IT ALL SEEMS TO BE POSITIVE ON OUR LITTLE POST HERE. I THINK WHAT EVERYONE NEEDS TO REMEMBER IS, WHAT WE ARE DOING IS FOR FUN, AND IT SHOULD BE FUN. NO KNUCKLE HEADS ARGUING ABOUT PETTY STUPID SHIT. I HOPE EVERYONE HAD FUN, THAT WAS THE GOAL. NOT THE TROPHY, NOT THE HOP MONEY, JUST TO HAVE FUN. I DIDNT HAVE TIME TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING, THERE WAS ALLOT OF LITTLE FIRES THAT NEEDED TO BE PUT OUT DURING THE DAY. SO IF I DIDNT GET TO TALK TO YOU, OR THANK YOU,THIS IS IT,THANK YOU. LETS SUPPORT ONE ANOTHER, AND HAVE A GREAT FUCKN TIME! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IAN


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

i had fun all weekend, looking forward to the next time.. :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS CUSTOMS_@Jun 26 2008, 01:37 AM~10954095
> *IT WAS A GREAT SHOW. WE APPRECIATE EACH AND EVERY SPECTATOR, SHOW GOER, AND HOPPER THAT SHOWED UP. I USUALLY HAVNT GOT ON THIS SITE TO MUCH IN THE PAST, THERE ALWAYS SEEMED TO BE SOME ****** ON HERE RUNNING HIS MOUTH ABOUT SOMETHING HE KNEW NOTHING ABOUT. ITS USUALLY THE DUDE THATS BEATING ON HIS CHEST AND TALKING THE MOST THATS DOING THE LEAST. AND I HAVE AVOIDED IT BY STAYING OFF HERE, BUT IT ALL SEEMS TO BE POSITIVE ON OUR LITTLE POST HERE. I THINK WHAT EVERYONE NEEDS TO REMEMBER IS, WHAT WE ARE DOING IS FOR FUN, AND IT SHOULD BE FUN. NO KNUCKLE HEADS ARGUING ABOUT PETTY STUPID SHIT. I HOPE EVERYONE HAD FUN, THAT WAS THE GOAL. NOT THE TROPHY, NOT THE HOP MONEY, JUST TO HAVE FUN. I DIDNT HAVE TIME TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING, THERE WAS ALLOT OF LITTLE FIRES THAT NEEDED TO BE PUT OUT DURING THE DAY. SO IF I DIDNT GET TO TALK TO YOU, OR THANK YOU,THIS IS IT,THANK YOU. LETS SUPPORT ONE ANOTHER, AND HAVE A GREAT FUCKN TIME! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                              IAN
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS CUSTOMS_@Jun 26 2008, 12:37 AM~10954095
> *IT WAS A GREAT SHOW. WE APPRECIATE EACH AND EVERY SPECTATOR, SHOW GOER, AND HOPPER THAT SHOWED UP. I USUALLY HAVNT GOT ON THIS SITE TO MUCH IN THE PAST, THERE ALWAYS SEEMED TO BE SOME ****** ON HERE RUNNING HIS MOUTH ABOUT SOMETHING HE KNEW NOTHING ABOUT. ITS USUALLY THE DUDE THATS BEATING ON HIS CHEST AND TALKING THE MOST THATS DOING THE LEAST. AND I HAVE AVOIDED IT BY STAYING OFF HERE, BUT IT ALL SEEMS TO BE POSITIVE ON OUR LITTLE POST HERE. I THINK WHAT EVERYONE NEEDS TO REMEMBER IS, WHAT WE ARE DOING IS FOR FUN, AND IT SHOULD BE FUN. NO KNUCKLE HEADS ARGUING ABOUT PETTY STUPID SHIT. I HOPE EVERYONE HAD FUN, THAT WAS THE GOAL. NOT THE TROPHY, NOT THE HOP MONEY, JUST TO HAVE FUN. I DIDNT HAVE TIME TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING, THERE WAS ALLOT OF LITTLE FIRES THAT NEEDED TO BE PUT OUT DURING THE DAY. SO IF I DIDNT GET TO TALK TO YOU, OR THANK YOU,THIS IS IT,THANK YOU. LETS SUPPORT ONE ANOTHER, AND HAVE A GREAT FUCKN TIME! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                              IAN
> *


I always remember when you say "just have some fun, its not that serious". :thumbsup:

In my eyes this show was a success, and it was all because of the fact that NW Lowriders supported eachother! This year so far Lowcos made it a point to attend several events around the NW and they repaid the love back by attending this show. Hats off to clubs like Showtime, Rollerz Only, New Friends, Contagious, Uce, Custom Cruizers, Homiez Only and all the rest of the clubs and solo riders, this show was because of you. This past weekend these clubs took our lowrider scene into to our own hands and just made it happen. Thanks to everyone, every single person and especially every car helped. Lets keep it up all year. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Just some info most people would never know, Lowcos last year lost money on the Moses Lake show. Instead of just canceling it, they talked it over and made some changes to hopefully help improve the show. This year again they lost money, and once again are not thinking of canceling but making some changes to improve it. Now its not like they lost so much there gonna file bankruptcy lol, but they did not break even.

Also the Spokane show location was changed last minute because the owners of the old building decided to sell it and they could no longer use that venue. Instead of canceling it, they decided to get a bigger and more accommodating building for us lowriders. 

The only reason I feel people should know this is because it cost a lot more money to produce a organized event as they do than most people think, with many members working all year to pull it off. Especially when you have to make changes every year to attract more cars and spectators to your event.

Get out and support a show, every car and person helps. Thank you


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Showtime was looking like some Birthday Cake out there! 6 show cars and 3 hoppers, wow! :thumbsup: They said there bringing all those to Spokane minus the 61 but plus a 62 and a 65 drop top. :0 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 26 2008, 11:42 AM~10956280
> *Just some info most people would never know, Lowcos last year lost money on the Moses Lake show. Instead of just canceling it, they talked it over and made some changes to hopefully help improve the show. This year again they lost money, and once again are not thinking of canceling but making some changes to improve it. Now its not like they lost so much there gonna file bankruptcy lol, but they did not break even.
> 
> Also the Spokane show location was changed last minute because the owners of the old building decided to sell it and they could no longer use that venue. Instead of canceling it, they decided to get a bigger and more accommodating building for us lowriders.
> ...



THANKS NICK, WE DON'T TALK ABOUT LOSING MONEY BECAUSE WE DON'T LOOK TO MAKE ANY. WE PUSH THE SHOWS TO BE BIGGER EVERY YEAR SO WE KNOW THERE WILL MORE THAN LIKELY BE A SMALL LOSS. WE PUSH THE ENVELOPE TO THE POINT WE KNOW PEOPLE ARE GONNA HAVE A GOOD TIME. WE HAVE PLENTY OF MEMBERS PAYING DUES AND LOTS OF FUNDRAISERS. LETS JUST LOWRIDE. SPOKANE IS COMING UP AND FOR US TO HAVE THIS INDOOR BUILDING NEXT YEAR, WE NEED EVERYONE THERE THIS YEAR. THANK YOU...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 26 2008, 11:49 AM~10956356
> *Showtime was looking like some Birthday Cake out there! 6 show cars and 3 hoppers, wow! :thumbsup: They said there bringing all those to Spokane minus the 61 but plus a 62 and a 65 drop top. :0  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


I might DRIVE a different car instead of tow the linc but we will see if its ready by then :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

This was a great show, I was lucky to be back in Washington this week and was able to make it and hang out with some old friends that I haven't talked to in a while, There was support from all over the state and that was good, Glad to see so many made a effort to attend and hope you all can make it to Spokane. I myself can not make it but am Hoping to be at Portland LRM and Yakima at the end of Aug.


Grumpy Still owe's me a Beer :thumbsup:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 26 2008, 10:13 PM~10961138
> *This was a great show, I was lucky to be back in Washington this week and was able to make it and hang out with some old friends that I haven't talked to in a while, There was support from all over the state and that was good, Glad to see so many made a effort to attend and hope you all can make it to Spokane. I myself can not make it but am Hoping to be at Portland LRM and Yakima at the end of Aug.
> Grumpy Still owe's me a Beer  :thumbsup:
> *


FK IT iLL BUY YOU N 18 PACK OF TECATE IN YKS IF YOU AINT SCERRED!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@Jun 27 2008, 12:37 AM~10961857
> *FK IT iLL BUY YOU N 18 PACK OF TECATE IN YKS IF YOU AINT SCERRED!
> *


Whats up with you guys holding out on the Tecate when I was there, Fucker handing me a Budweiser and evrey one else drinking Tecate's, thats why I left :angry: 

But yea your on for Yakima


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 26 2008, 10:13 PM~10961138
> *This was a great show, I was lucky to be back in Washington this week and was able to make it and hang out with some old friends that I haven't talked to in a while, There was support from all over the state and that was good, Glad to see so many made a effort to attend and hope you all can make it to Spokane. I myself can not make it but am Hoping to be at Portland LRM and Yakima at the end of Aug.
> Grumpy Still owe's me a Beer  :thumbsup:
> *



I GOT YOU. DON'T TRIP. GLAD YOU MADE THE TRIP.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 26 2008, 09:19 PM~10960614
> *I might DRIVE a different car instead  of tow the linc but we will see if its ready by then :0  :biggrin:
> *


On 13's? :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 27 2008, 01:12 PM~10964813
> *On 13's?WITH SKIRTS :0 :biggrin:
> *


DOESNT LOOK LIKE IT WILL BE READY :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i know i had a great time out there,it felt good to be around the lowrider homies for a day and not have a giant amount of stress on me for stupid shit like as of lately..


----------



## BNKROL (Apr 13, 2008)

is there an update on up coming shows?


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BNKROL_@Jun 30 2008, 08:58 AM~10979846
> *is there an update on up coming shows?
> *


July 13th SPOKANE, WA (Lowcos car club car show)
Waldos Show n Shine to July 19th Lynnwood WA
july 20th hillsboro, or puro locos picnic
Aug3th PORTLAND, OR (Lrm car show)
Aug 9th SEATTLE, WA (Rollerz Only car club car show)
Aug 16th SEATTLE,WA (Trinity Life Center Church car show)
AUG 16TH YAKIMA, WA SUNDOME (HUCKLEBERRY JAM)
Aug 23rd YAKIMA, WA (Lowcos car club bbq)
Aug 24th YAKIMA, WA (Blvd Ent. car show)
Aug 30th HILLSBORO, OR (Puro Locos car club car show)
AUG 31 HILLSBORO, OR KING OF THE NORTHWEST 
SEPT 7TH INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND INFO COMING SOON
SEPT 13TH BOISE, ID HARRYS BAR AND GRILL AFTERMATH C.C.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

Moses lake


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

bigg tony


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

HE'S THE MAN


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 6 2008, 05:40 PM~11023834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------

